# لكل مسيحي يدعي التسامح الديني وحسن الأخلاق



## مسلمة جدا (27 ديسمبر 2006)

سؤال بسيط...
لو لم نكن نحترم الديانات الأخرى كما تدعون علينا

لماذا لمن يقم المسلمين بالرد على الرسوم الفاحشة التي قام بها المسيحيون عن رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام؟؟؟

أبسط شيء كان ممكن نعملو هو رسم ليسوع إلاهكم الذي تمثلون عليه أفلام كوميديا وتصنعون منه دمى تلهون بها في أعياد الميلاد...وكان ممكن نقول عادي ماهم بيعملو كده في ربهم جات علينا نحن؟؟؟!!!

بس لاااااااااا...صحيح نحن نكفر بأن المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه رضوان الله إله حقيقي كما تدعون...ولكننا نؤمن بأنه نبي ورسول وبما أن تعاليم سيدنا محمد "اللي بتشتموه ومش عاجبكم" بتأمرنا بإحترام الأديان....والله تعالى يأمرنا بأن لا نتعدى على الرسل الكرام ومن يفعل ذلك يلقى عقابا أليما...
((قال تعالى:"آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه()والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله() لا نفرق بين احد من رسله() وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير()" صدق الله العظيم))


أما إذا كنا نحن من بدأ بالرسومات على إلاهكم أو مقدساتكم فكنا سنرى كمية من الرسوم المعادية والسباب والشتائم لان هذه خصالكم ..فأنتم لا تحترمون الله ولا رسلهولا الأديان ...فقط تحفظون الشعارات وما نرى من تطبيق لها

وهذا هو الفرق بيناا...ألا نزال نحن المسلمين في نظركم...ضالين!!!!!


----------



## mfwxm (27 ديسمبر 2006)

يااااااه انتى بتكتبى ايه كده هيحزفو الموضوع زى معملو معايا وكمان هتطردى وهيتكتب جنب اسمك لقلة الادب طرد ومش هتردى تانى على اى موضوع ياريت الالتزام بقونين المنتدى لا اسمع لا ارى لا اتكلم leasantr


----------



## حسام سوما (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بصى يا انسة مسلمة جدا 

انتى عندك دليل انى اللى رسم الرسومات دية مسيحى


ثانيا مش انتى اللى هتحسبى 

واظن انى حصل اعتذار عن الموضوع دة قبل كدة


----------



## Bero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزتى مسملة جدآ 
احب اسالك سوال لو انتى ساكنة فى مصر عمرك ما شفتى الكتب اللى فى شوارع مصر اللى بتشتم  فى الكتاب المقدس وبتقول عليه انه محرف ولا الشعراوى وشيوخ الاسلام وهم بيشتموا فى يسوع المسيح 
وكل الكتب اللى بتاعت احمد ديدات اللى بتشتم فى المسيح والنصارى 
وابو اسلام اللى بيقول ان النصارى كفرة وكلاب وقردة 
ممكن تقوللى فين التسامح بتاع الشيوخ اللى هما بيعلموكم ازاى تقربوا من الله؟وازاى تسامحوا ده لو عندكم احبوا اعداكم باركوا لاعينكم 
ولو حد رسم صور تسى لنبى الاسلام هل ده معناه انه هو يعمل تعاليم السيد المسيح اعتقد لا
وشكرآ


----------



## قلم حر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Bero قال:


> عزيزتى مسملة جدآ
> احب اسالك سوال لو انتى ساكنة فى مصر عمرك ما شفتى الكتب اللى فى شوارع مصر اللى بتشتم فى الكتاب المقدس وبتقول عليه انه محرف ولا الشعراوى وشيوخ الاسلام وهم بيشتموا فى يسوع المسيح
> وكل الكتب اللى بتاعت احمد ديدات اللى بتشتم فى المسيح والنصارى
> وابو اسلام اللى بيقول ان النصارى كفرة وكلاب وقردة
> ...


طبعا المسلمون ( و ليسوا جميعهم )لا يشتمون ( عيسى المسيح ) بل( يسوع المسيح ) ...( زي أللي قتل أبوه علشان يحلف برحمتوا ) !!
المشكله أن بعض المسلمين يدخلون المنتدى و يقولون عن باقي المسلمين أنهم :
لا يخطئون أبدا .
لا يشربون الخمر أبدا .
لا يكرهون المسيحيين أبدا .
لا 
لا 
لا
المشكله حتى عقلائهم لا يروجون هذا الكلام !
فهم عقلاء .
أختي ( مسلمه جدا ) :
يا ريت تدققي في أي موضوع ( قبل تعميم أي نقطه ) ..


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلمة جدا قال:


> سؤال بسيط...
> لو لم نكن نحترم الديانات الأخرى كما تدعون علينا
> 
> لماذا لمن يقم المسلمين بالرد على الرسوم الفاحشة التي قام بها المسيحيون عن رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام؟؟؟
> ...



جزاك الله خيراً أختي الكريمة


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Bero قال:


> عزيزتى مسملة جدآ
> احب اسالك سوال لو انتى ساكنة فى مصر عمرك ما شفتى الكتب اللى فى شوارع مصر اللى بتشتم  فى الكتاب المقدس وبتقول عليه انه محرف ولا الشعراوى وشيوخ الاسلام وهم بيشتموا فى يسوع المسيح
> وكل الكتب اللى بتاعت احمد ديدات اللى بتشتم فى المسيح والنصارى
> وابو اسلام اللى بيقول ان النصارى كفرة وكلاب وقردة
> ...




تصحيح لمعلوماتك فقط لا غير
لا يوجد اى شيخ مسلم شتم يسوع 
لم يشتم ديدات النصارى و لا المسيح لان من يشتم المسح كافر
اهم نقطة فى الموضوع كلة ان الشيوخ لا يتكلموا عنكم من اساسة فى الجوامع 
نعم انتم كفرة فى عقيدتنا و لا ندارى و لا نداهن اى شخص 
و مع ذلك امرنا ديننا ان نحسن معاملتكم


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> طبعا المسلمون ( و ليسوا جميعهم )لا يشتمون ( عيسى المسيح ) بل( يسوع المسيح ) ...( زي أللي قتل أبوه علشان يحلف برحمتوا ) !!
> المشكله أن بعض المسلمين يدخلون المنتدى و يقولون عن باقي المسلمين أنهم :
> لا يخطئون أبدا .
> لا يشربون الخمر أبدا .
> ...




تصحيح ايضا لمعلومات 
ليس عندنا يسوع المسيح 
نحن نؤمن بسيدنا عيسى بن مريم عبد الله و رسوله 
فرق بين يسوع المسيح و سيدنا عيسى 
هناك نعم بعض المسلمين يشربون الخمر ... الله يتوب عليهم و علينا 
و هناك بالفعل مسلمين لا يكرهون النصارى لانهم لا يعرفونكم على حقيقتكم 

ملحوظة للزميل السمردلى
ملاحظ فى اغلب مشاركاتك انك تحاول ان تظهر بمظهر الهادىء الفاهم الملم بزمام الامور و لكنى اعتقد عكس ذلك مع احترامى ليك بس حاسس انك بتتظاهر بشىء ليس فيك


----------



## Bero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> تصحيح لمعلوماتك فقط لا غير
> لا يوجد اى شيخ مسلم شتم يسوع
> لم يشتم ديدات النصارى و لا المسيح لان من يشتم المسح كافر
> اهم نقطة فى الموضوع كلة ان الشيوخ لا يتكلموا عنكم من اساسة فى الجوامع
> ...



استاذ المسلم انت باين عليك فى دولة غير مصر ولا فى كوكب تانى يا استاذى الفاضل احنا بنتشتم فى الشارع من العيال الصغيرة لم يشوفوا على صدور البنات الصلبان يا استاذى احنا بنشتم فى اللجان واحنا فى الامتحانات تخيل يدخل شيخ امور ويقولك انتو كفرة  ولا دين مش عارف ايه 
والراجل يفتح بوة عشان يطرد من اللجنة ويسقط ومن وراءها سنة تانى عشان خاطر الشيخ الحلو هو واصحابه يا استاذى الشيخ كشك   كان كل يوم اول ما يصحى من النوم يسال اشنودة مات 
انت سمعت عن برنامج العلم والايمان مصطفى محمود وتكفيره للنصارى 
وطبعا الشيخ احمد دايدات كان بيقول شعر فى النصارى هو كان بيقول كلام عادى 
بس احنا كاتبنا المقدس اللى مش عندكو زيه 
بيقولونا احبو اعداءكم وانتو بيقلوك قاتلو الكفارة 
شفت الفرق بين الحب والا .........
وشوف الشوارع بتاعت طلعت حرب(انور السادات)وجمال عبد الناصر شوف الكتب اللى فيها بتقول ايه عن عيسى والنصارى وان كنت انت امين بجد هتشوف الحاجت ديه ومش هتقول ده كدب


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Bero قال:


> استاذ المسلم انت باين عليك فى دولة غير مصر ولا فى كوكب تانى يا استاذى الفاضل احنا بنتشتم فى الشارع من العيال الصغيرة لم يشوفوا على صدور البنات الصلبان يا استاذى احنا بنشتم فى اللجان واحنا فى الامتحانات تخيل يدخل شيخ امور ويقولك انتو كفرة  ولا دين مش عارف ايه
> والراجل يفتح بوة عشان يطرد من اللجنة ويسقط ومن وراءها سنة تانى عشان خاطر الشيخ الحلو هو واصحابه يا استاذى الشيخ كشك   كان كل يوم اول ما يصحى من النوم يسال اشنودة مات
> انت سمعت عن برنامج العلم والايمان مصطفى محمود وتكفيره للنصارى
> وطبعا الشيخ احمد دايدات كان بيقول شعر فى النصارى هو كان بيقول كلام عادى
> ...



و هل كذبت عليك و قلت ان النصارى ليسوا كفرة ؟؟
نعم انتم كفرة فى عقيدتنا 
اما اذا كان هناك معاملة سيئة من بعض المسلمين فاحب اقولك على حديث 

[ ألا من ظلم معاهدا ن أو انتقصه أو كلفه فوق طاقته أو أخذ منه شيئا بغير طيب نفس ؛ فأنا حجيجه يوم القيامة ] 
 من أمن رجلا على دمه فقتله فأنا برىء من القاتل ، و إن كان المقتول كافرا " .
أخرجه البخاري


إنكم ستفتحون مصر. وهي أرض يسمى فيها القيراط. فإذا فتحتموها فأحسنوا إلى أهلها. فإن لهم ذمة ورحما ".الراوي: أبو ذر الغفاري - خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح - المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2543

- إذا افتتحتم مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيرا، فإن لهم ذمة و رحما 

الراوي: كعب بن مالك - خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح على شرط الشيخين - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1374

4748 ( صحيح ) 
أخبرنا الحسين بن حريث قال حدثنا إسماعيل عن يونس عن الحكم بن الأعرج عن الأشعث بن ثرملة عن أبي بكرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
من قتل نفسا معاهدة بغير حلها حرم الله عليه الجنة أن يشم ريحها . 


2655 ( صحيح ) 
ألا من ظلم معاهدا أو انتقصه حقه أو كلفه فوق طاقته أو أخذ منه شيئا بغير طيب نفس منه فأنا حجيجه يوم القيامة
( د هق ) عن صفوان بن سليم عن عدة من ابناء الصحابة عن آبائهم . 

6456 ( صحيح ) 
من قتل معاهدا في غير كنهه حرم الله عليه الجنة

- "من قتل معاهدا لم يرح رائحة الجنة، وإن ريحها توجد من مسيرة أربعين عاما" 

الراوي: عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص - خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح - المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3166


----------



## قلم حر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> تصحيح ايضا لمعلومات
> ليس عندنا يسوع المسيح
> في كتابكم .....نعم غير مذكور اسم ( يسوع ) .
> في منتدياتكم .....تشتموه .....هل تريد أن أرسل لك روابط ؟.
> ...


صدقني :
كلامك ( في آخر سطرين ) شهادة أعتز بها و أفتخر أيضا .


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلمة جدا قال:


> سؤال بسيط...





مسلمة جدا قال:


> لو لم نكن نحترم الديانات الأخرى كما تدعون علينا
> 
> لماذا لمن يقم المسلمين بالرد على الرسوم الفاحشة التي قام بها المسيحيون عن رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام؟؟؟





كل الذي عملتوه من حرق للسفارات و توعد بالتفجيرات و تقولين لم نفعل شيئا؟
انتم لم ترسموا رسوم مسيئة لانكم لا تملكون الحرية لفعل ذلك
افهل كل الصحفيين هم مسلمين متقين يتبعون دينهم (لو كان اصلا هذا سبب عدم الرسم) فكان على الاقل يطلع واحد منهم ليس له علاقة بالدين و يرسم
لكن فكرك في عندكم حرية للرسم؟ بالطبع لا!
اذن السبب في عدم رسمكم هو عدم توفر الحرية لديكم لا لعفتكم
خصوصا و ان دينك يعلمك الرد بالمثل و البادي اضلم!!


----------



## أبو عرين (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> تصحيح لمعلوماتك فقط لا غير
> لا يوجد اى شيخ مسلم شتم يسوع
> لم يشتم ديدات النصارى و لا المسيح لان من يشتم المسح كافر
> اهم نقطة فى الموضوع كلة ان الشيوخ لا يتكلموا عنكم من اساسة فى الجوامع
> ...





*وأنا معك فيما قلت 

فليس هناك أحد شتم أو سب سيدنا عيسى بن مريم من الشيوخ ، وذلك لسبب معروف وهو أن من يشتم الأنبياء يخالف أمر الله الذي أمرنا به في القرآن الكريم*


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلمة جدا قال:


> سؤال بسيط...
> لو لم نكن نحترم الديانات الأخرى كما تدعون علينا
> 
> لماذا لمن يقم المسلمين بالرد على الرسوم الفاحشة التي قام بها المسيحيون عن رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام؟؟؟
> ...



*اولا كل ما يفعلوه بسبب تعديكم المستمر على عقيدتنا لاننا كفار بوجهة نظركم نستوجب القتل وتقولون ان ديننا دين نجس في الوقت الذي يوجد بالعالم ادنس من دينكم وكتباكم ورسولكم

السبب الثاني هو عدم احترام رسولكم من قبل العالم حتى للالف المسلمين المرتدين انفسهم فاي انسان ممكن يحترم شخص مارس كل انواع الشذوذ بلا استثناء عدا عن جرائم القتل والذيح وهتك الاعراض والسرقة والنهب ووووالخ ؟

ممكن تفهميني ؟؟!!

ثالث شي الغرب يرسم صور حتى للمسيح وليس لرسولكم فقط وهم ليسوا مسيحين فان في الغرب اعداء شرسون ضد المسيح وهم الليبراليون والملحدون .. وهم لا يتورعون عن تدنيس مقدساتنا باي طريقة ..
لا بل يقومون بتلبيس العاهرات ملابس راهبات وتصويرهن في افلام جنس ..
انهم الليبراليين ..

لا يمكن ان مسيحي يقوم بهذا الفعل ..

وانما ومش شرط الي بيرسم يكون مسيحي بالرغم من انه فيه كثير جدا رسمو صور لرسولك بسبب اخلاقة وسلوكة غير السوي من ناحية ومن ناحية اهانتكم للكتاب المقدس وربه .*



> *بس لاااااااااا...صحيح نحن نكفر بأن المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه رضوان الله إله حقيقي كما تدعون...ولكننا نؤمن بأنه نبي ورسول وبما أن تعاليم سيدنا محمد "اللي بتشتموه ومش عاجبكم" بتأمرنا بإحترام الأديان....والله تعالى يأمرنا بأن لا نتعدى على الرسل الكرام ومن يفعل ذلك يلقى عقابا أليما...
> ((قال تعالى:"آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه()والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله() لا نفرق بين احد من رسله() وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير()" صدق الله العظيم))*



*كفاياكم كذب 

السب والشتم على بولس الرسول مالئ المنتديات الاسلامية وجاية تقوللي نحترم الرسل !!

مع ان بولس الرسول رسول اقرة جميع مفسرين القران المعتمدين فلماذا تسبون وتلعنون وتهينون بولس الرسول ؟؟؟

هاتي مسلم واحد قال سيدنا بولس ؟

حتى رسولك نفسه لم يجرؤ ان يقول كلمة واحده يا مدعين احترام الانبياء على رسل المسيح وخصوصا بولس الرسول الذي تشتمونه وانتم تلعنونهم وتتهموهم ليلا نهارا ... يا سبحان الله

هل تحترمون رسل المسيح ؟

كذب

هات مسلم واحد يقول سيدنا متى او سيدنا مرقس او سيدنا لوقا ...


كفاياكم كذب بقى عيب عليكم

بتحبي اضع لك من كتبك كيف وصفتم المسيح وامه بالحيوانات ؟؟؟

فقط اطلبي هذا وانا تحت امرك

ثم رسولكم هذا الذي نشتمة لانه شخص غير سوي مارس الشذوذ مع النساء والاطفال والذكور حتى الحيوانات لم تخلص منه .. مارس اشياء حتى الملحدين استحوا ان يفعلوها ولو كانت ساحة الاديان مفتوحه لعرفتك اخلاق رسولك هذا ..

هاتي نبي واحد فقط من انبياء الكتاب المقدس قضي حياتة كلها في ممارسة اللواط والشذوذ والسرقة والنهب والقتل والغدر والذبح والاعتداء وسوف اعتنق الاسلام فورا :yahoo: 

رسولك هذا الذي امر بالاعتداء على المسيحين وتحقيرهم هم واليهود وقتلهم ... واذا بتحبي اتيك بالدليل والبرهان من الاحاديث الصحيحه فقط اطلب هذا ومن القران وتفاسيرة ايضا ما رائك

كفاياكي كذب ومسكنه .*




> *أما إذا كنا نحن من بدأ بالرسومات على إلاهكم أو مقدساتكم فكنا سنرى كمية من الرسوم المعادية والسباب والشتائم لان هذه خصالكم ..فأنتم لا تحترمون الله ولا رسلهولا الأديان ...فقط تحفظون الشعارات وما نرى من تطبيق لها
> 
> وهذا هو الفرق بيناا...ألا نزال نحن المسلمين في نظركم...ضالين!!!!!*



*خصال مين هذه ؟؟؟!!

لا يوجد احد سباب وشتام ولعان ووقح مثل رسولك وربه وان كنتي تريدين الادله والبراهين من القران والتفاسير والاحاديث على ان ربك ورسوله اكبر شتامين عدمي الاخلاق فقط اطلبي هذا مني وساكون سعيدا جدا 

اسمعي يا شاطرة 

اذهبي واعرفي دينك كويس الظاهر انك لا تعرفي شي عنه الا ما يضحك عليكي به شيوخكم وابتاعكم في المنتديات الاسلامية والا بتحبي انا اعرفك ما هو الاسلام وما هو ربك وما هو رسولك ؟؟؟


يلا  يا شاطرة العبي بعيد *


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلمة جدا قال:


> سؤال بسيط...
> لو لم نكن نحترم الديانات الأخرى كما تدعون علينا
> 
> لماذا لمن يقم المسلمين بالرد على الرسوم الفاحشة التي قام بها المسيحيون عن رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام؟؟؟



*بكل بساطه لآنكم لا تعرفون الرسم ولا الفنون مثل الجاهليين وتعتبرون اى رسم  او تصوير او تماثيل او تمثيل او غناء حرام*



مسلمة جدا قال:


> وهذا هو الفرق بيناا...ألا نزال نحن المسلمين في نظركم...ضالين!!!!!



*حــــقــــــــــا ضالين ومتخلفين عن الركب الانسانى عشرات القرون*


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> صدقني :
> كلامك ( في آخر سطرين ) شهادة أعتز بها و أفتخر أيضا .



الزميل السمردلى 
كتابنا لم يذكر اسم يسوع مطلقا و انت قلت ذلك
اذا كان كتابكم انتم يصف يسوع بصفات غير لائقة به على اسا عقيدتكم ... فمابالك بغير المؤمن بعقيدتكم ؟؟؟
كلامى لك لا ينفى انك و بصراحة من اكثر الشخصيات المحترمة فى هذا المنتدى ... وصدقنى اتمنى لك الخير و الهداية


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *
> 
> 
> هاتي نبي واحد فقط من انبياء الكتاب المقدس قضي حياتة كلها في ممارسة اللواط والشذوذ والسرقة والنهب والقتل والغدر والذبح والاعتداء وسوف اعتنق الاسلام فورا :yahoo:
> *



النبي هوشع​




Hos:1:2أول ما كلّم الرب هوشع قال الرب لهوشع اذهب خذ لنفسك امرأة زنى وأولاد زنى لان الارض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب. (SVD)

Hos:1:3: 3  فذهب واخذ جومر بنت دبلايم فحبلت وولدت له ابنا. (SVD)

Hos:1:4: 4  فقال له الرب ادع اسمه يزرعيل لأنني بعد قليل اعاقب بيت ياهو على دم يزرعيل وأبيد مملكة بيت اسرائيل. (SVD)

Hos:2:1: 1. قولوا لأخواتكم عمّي ولاخوتكم رحامة. (SVD)

Hos:2:2: 2  حاكموا امكم حاكموا لأنها ليست امرأتي وأنا لست رجلها لكي تعزل زناها عن وجهها وفسقها من بين ثدييها (SVD)

Hos:2:3: 3  لئلا اجرّدها عريانة وأوقفها كيوم ولادتها واجعلها كقفر وأصيرها كأرض يابسة وأميتها بالعطش. (SVD)

Hos:2:4: 4  ولا ارحم اولادها لأنهم اولاد زنى


النبي لوط وبناته​
Gn:13:8: 8  فقال ابرام للوط لا تكن مخاصمة بيني وبينك وبين رعاتي ورعاتك.لأننا نحن اخوان. (SVD)

Gn:19:29: 29  وحدث لما اخرب الله مدن الدائرة ان الله ذكر ابراهيم وأرسل لوطا من وسط الانقلاب.حين قلب المدن التي سكن فيها لوط (SVD)

Gn:19:30: 30. وصعد لوط من صوغر وسكن في الجبل وابنتاه معه.لأنه خاف ان يسكن في صوغر.فسكن في المغارة هو وابنتاه. (SVD)

Gn:19:31: 31  وقالت البكر للصغيرة ابونا قد شاخ وليس في الارض رجل ليدخل علينا كعادة كل الارض. (SVD)

Gn:19:32: 32  هلم نسقي ابانا خمرا ونضطجع معه.فنحيي من ابينا نسلا. (SVD)

Gn:19:33: 33  فسقتا اباهما خمرا في تلك الليلة.ودخلت البكر واضطجعت مع ابيها.ولم يعلم باضطجاعها ولا بقيامها. (SVD)

Gn:19:34: 34  وحدث في الغد ان البكر قالت للصغيرة اني قد اضطجعت البارحة مع ابي.نسقيه خمرا الليلة ايضا فادخلي اضطجعي معه.فنحيي من ابينا نسلا. (SVD)

Gn:19:35: 35  فسقتا اباهما خمرا في تلك الليلة ايضا.وقامت الصغيرة واضطجعت معه.ولم يعلم باضطجاعها ولا بقيامها. (SVD)

Gn:19:36: 36  فحبلت ابنتا لوط من ابيهما. (SVD)

Gn:19:37: 37  فولدت البكر ابنا ودعت اسمه موآب.وهو ابو الموآبيين الى اليوم. (SVD)

Gn:19:38: 38  والصغيرة ايضا ولدت ابنا ودعت اسمه بن عمي.وهو ابو بني عمون الى اليوم (SVD)


زوجات الأب​
2Sm:16:21: 21  فقال اخيتوفل لابشالوم ادخل الى سراري ابيك اللواتي تركهنّ لحفظ البيت فيسمع كل اسرائيل انك قد صرت مكروها من ابيك فتتشدد ايدي جميع الذين معك. (SVD)

2Sm:16:22: 22  فنصبوا لابشالوم الخيمة على السطح ودخل ابشالوم الى سراري ابيه امام جميع اسرائيل. (SVD)


الأخ وأخته​
2Sm:13:1: 1. وجرى بعد ذلك انه كان لابشالوم بن داود اخت جميلة اسمها ثامار فأحبها امنون بن داود. (SVD)

2Sm:13:2: 2  وأحصر امنون للسقم من اجل ثامار اخته لأنها كانت عذراء وعسر في عيني امنون ان يفعل لها شيئا. (SVD)

2Sm:13:3: 3  وكان لامنون صاحب اسمه يوناداب بن شمعى اخي داود.وكان يوناداب رجلا حكيما جدا. (SVD)

2Sm:13:4: 4  فقال له لماذا يا ابن الملك انت ضعيف هكذا من صباح الى صباح.أما تخبرني.فقال له امنون اني احب ثامار اخت ابشالوم اخي. (SVD)

2Sm:13:5: 5  فقال يوناداب اضطجع على سريرك وتمارض.وإذا جاء ابوك ليراك فقل له دع ثامار اختي فتأتي وتطعمني خبزا وتعمل امامي الطعام لأرى فأكل من يدها. (SVD)

2Sm:13:6: 6  فاضطجع امنون وتمارض فجاء الملك ليراه.فقال امنون للملك دع ثامار اختي فتأتي وتصنع امامي كعكتين فآكل من يدها. (SVD)

2Sm:13:7: 7  فأرسل داود الى ثامار الى البيت قائلا اذهبي الى بيت امنون اخيك واعملي له طعاما. (SVD)

2Sm:13:8: 8  فذهبت ثامار الى بيت امنون اخيها وهو مضطجع.وأخذت العجين وعجنت وعملت كعكا امامه وخبزت الكعك (SVD)

2Sm:13:9: 9  وأخذت المقلاة وسكبت امامه فأبى ان يأكل.وقال امنون اخرجوا كل انسان عني.فخرج كل انسان عنه. (SVD)

2Sm:13:10: 10  ثم قال امنون لثامار ايتي بالطعام الى المخدع فآكل من يدك.فأخذت ثامار الكعك الذي عملته وأتت به امنون اخاها الى المخدع. (SVD)

2Sm:13:11: 11  وقدمت له لياكل فامسكها وقال لها تعالي اضطجعي معي يا اختي. (SVD)

2Sm:13:12: 12  فقالت له لا يا اخي لا تذلني لأنه لا يفعل هكذا في اسرائيل.لا تعمل هذه القباحة. (SVD)

2Sm:13:13: 13  اما انا فأين اذهب بعاري وأما انت فتكون كواحد من السفهاء في اسرائيل.والآن كلم الملك لأنه لا يمنعني منك. (SVD)

2Sm:13:14: 14  فلم يشأ ان يسمع لصوتها بل تمكن منها وقهرها واضطجع معها. (SVD)

2Sm:13:20: 20  فقال لها ابشالوم اخوها هل كان امنون اخوك معك.فالآن يا اختي اسكتي.اخوك هو.لا تضعي قلبك على هذا الامر.فأقامت ثامار مستوحشة في بيت ابشالوم اخيها. (SVD)


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *
> 
> السب والشتم على بولس الرسول مالئ المنتديات الاسلامية وجاية تقوللي نحترم الرسل !!
> 
> ...



مبدئيا لم يعترف القران ببولس مطلقا ... اعتراف القران ببولس دة فى خيالكم انتم

تعالى ننظر ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس نفسة عن بولس 

Rom :   وبينما هم يزعمون انهم حكماء صاروا جهلاء (SVD)

Rom :   وأبدلوا مجد الله الذي لا يفنى بشبه صورة الانسان الذي يفنى والطيور والدواب والزحافات. (SVD)

Rom :   لذلك اسلمهم الله ايضا في شهوات قلوبهم الى النجاسة لإهانة اجسادهم بين ذواتهم. (SVD)

Rom :  الذين استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب واتقوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذي هو مبارك الى الابد آمين. (SVD)


من اقول بولس ​ 2Cor :11:4:

فانه ان كان الآتي يكرز بيسوع آخر لم نكرز به او كنتم تأخذون روحا آخر لم تأخذوه او انجيلا آخر لم تقبلوه فحسنا كنتم تحتملون. (SVD)

2cor: 11 :6 

وان كنت عاميا في الكلام فلست في العلم بل نحن في كل شيء ظاهرون لكم بين الجميع. (SVD)

2cor :11 :7

ام اخطأت خطية اذ اذللت نفسي كي ترتفعوا انتم لأني بشرتكم مجانا بانجيل الله. (SVD)

2cor :11 :8

 سلبت كنائس اخرى آخذا اجرة لأجل خدمتكم.وإذ كنت حاضرا عندكم واحتجت لم اثقل على احد. (SVD)

2cor :11 :9

  لان احتياجي سده الاخوة الذين أتوا من مكدونية.وفي كل شيء حفظت نفسي غير ثقيل عليكم وسأحفظها. (SVD)

2cor : 11: 10

 حق المسيح فيّ.ان هذا الافتخار لا يسد عني في اقاليم اخائية. (SVD)

2cor : 11 : 110

لماذا.ألاني لا احبكم.الله يعلم. (SVD)

2cor :11 :12

12  ولكن ما افعله سأفعله لأقطع فرصة الذين يريدون فرصة كي يوجدوا كما نحن ايضا في ما يفتخرون به. (SVD)

2cor :11 :13

13  لان مثل هؤلاء هم رسل كذبة فعلة ماكرون مغيّرون شكلهم الى شبه رسل المسيح. (SVD)

2cor :11:14
14  ولا عجب.لان الشيطان نفسه يغيّر شكله الى شبه ملاك نور. (SVD)

2cor :11: 15

15  فليس عظيما ان كان خدامه ايضا يغيّرون شكلهم كخدام للبر.الذين نهايتهم تكون حسب اعمالهم (SVD)

2cor :11:16

16. اقول ايضا لا يظن احد اني غبي.وإلا فاقبلوني ولو كغبي لافتخر انا ايضا قليلا. (SVD)

2cor:11:17

17  الذي اتكلم به لست اتكلم به بحسب الرب بل كأنه في غباوة في جسارة الافتخار هذه. (SVD)

2cor:11:18

18  بما ان كثيرين يفتخرون حسب الجسد افتخر انا ايضا. (SVD)

2cor:11:19

23  أهم خدام المسيح.اقول كمختل العقل.فانا افضل.في الاتعاب اكثر.في الضربات اوفر.في السجون اكثر.في الميتات مرارا كثيرة. (SVD)


بولص اضطهد المسيح​

Acts:9:4: 4  فسقط على الارض وسمع صوتا قائلا له شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني. (SVD)

Acts:9:5: 5  فقال من انت يا سيد.فقال الرب انا يسوع الذي انت تضطهده.صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس. (SVD)


2Cor:11:17:17  الذي اتكلم به لست اتكلم به بحسب الرب بل كأنه في غباوة في جسارة الافتخار هذه. (SVD)

2Cor:11:1:1. ليتكم تحتملون غباوتي قليلا.بل انتم محتملي. (SVD)

2Cor:11:2  فاني اغار عليكم غيرة الله لاني خطبتكم لرجل واحد لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح. (SVD)

2Cor:12:11:11. قد صرت غبيا وانا افتخر.انتم الزمتموني لانه كان ينبغي ان امدح منكم اذ لم انقص شيئا عن فائقي الرسل وان كنت لست شيئا. (SVD)

2Cor : 12:6:6  فاني ان اردت ان افتخر لا اكون غبيا لاني اقول الحق.ولكني اتحاشى لئلا يظن احد من جهتي فوق ما يراني او يسمع مني. (SVD)





Acts :8:3: 3 وأما شاول فكان يسطو على الكنيسة وهو يدخل البيوت ويجر رجالا ونساء ويسلمهم الى السجن (SVD)

1Cor :2:2: 2  لأني لم أعزم ان اعرف شيئا بينكم الا يسوع المسيح واياه مصلوبا. (SVD)

Rom:16:25: 25. وللقادر ان يثبتكم حسب انجيلي والكرازة بيسوع المسيح حسب اعلان السر الذي كان مكتوما في الازمنة الازلية 



2Cor :12:16:

16  فيلكن.انا لم اثقل عليكم لكن اذ كنت محتالا اخذتكم بمكر. (SVD)



تناقض رواية رؤيته للمسيح​Acts :26:14: 14  فلما سقطنا جميعنا على الارض سمعت صوتا يكلمني ويقول باللغة العبرانية شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني.صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس. (SVD)

Acts :9:7: 7  وأما الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون احدا. (SVD)

Acts :22:9: 9  والذين كانوا معي نظروا النور وارتعبوا ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذي كلمني. (SVD) 

Acts:26:14: 14  فلما سقطنا جميعنا على الارض سمعت صوتا يكلمني ويقول باللغة العبرانية شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني.صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس. (SVD)


----------



## mfwxm (28 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> كل الذي عملتوه من حرق للسفارات و توعد بالتفجيرات و تقولين لم نفعل شيئا؟
> ...



يا حبيبى لما تعرف ايه دينا ابقه اتكلم ( من اعتدى عليكم فا اعتدو عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم) دى معنها لو حد حربنا نحربه وله انت لو واحد دخل بيتك وهجمك انت واهلك هتقولو لا ده دينى دين التسامح اسرقنى وانهبنى واغتصب اهلى وامشى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اكيد لا هتدفع عن بيتك وعرضك لكن موضوع الرسومات ده تفهات ولو اعتدينا على اللى رسمها نعتدى عليهم هو شخصيا ان اللى رسم نرسمه هو حمار اواو لكن مش نهين الرسل علشان سيدنا محمد قال اساسا الايمان الايمان بجميع الرسل وجميع الكتب اللى سبقت الاسلام فهمت :t32:


----------



## mfwxm (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> النبي هوشع​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ربنا يبارك فيك يا مسلم وتعرفهم عالطول كلمهم بالحجه من انجيلهم :Love_Mailbox: :yahoo:


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ المسلم  نازل تكفير فى المسيحيين وكانك ربنا نزل من السماء حرام عليك دة العالم معظمة مسيحيين والدول الارهابية هى الاسلامية فقط ولا فيها اى نعمة او حتى قبول عند ربنا والدليل امامك دول كلها حروب وفقر  وكراهية واحقاد ولا مستقبل لها والدليل هجرة المسلمين الى الدول الاوربية المسيحية حيث السلام والاستقرار مش كدة ولا اية


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *بكل بساطه لآنكم لا تعرفون الرسم ولا الفنون مثل الجاهليين وتعتبرون اى رسم  او تصوير او تماثيل او تمثيل او غناء حرام*
> 
> 
> 
> *حــــقــــــــــا ضالين ومتخلفين عن الركب الانسانى عشرات القرون*




وهل الحضارة فى تمثيل صورة الهك الذى تعبدة ؟
هى دى الحضارة و التقدم ؟؟
اذا كانت تلك هى الحضارة فمرحبا و الف مرحبا بالتخلف 

رأس يسوع يترنح على لعبة ورأس أمه تترنح معه





تمثال يسوع مع النصارى في السيارة على الطريق




النصارى يحولون المسيح إلى وسادة يحضنونها قبل النوم في السرير




 “المسيح” يلاعب الفتيات كرة القدم




يسوع المسيح يتحول إلى لعبة تتكلم على يد النصارى




 للعبة “يسوع المسيح” التي تتكلم 




موديل آخر منافس




الكتاب المقدس.. لبان تمضغه أفواه النصارى




لا تعليق 






الرابط من موقع اجنبى http://ship-of-fools.com/Gadgets/Fashion/media/ShoesFisherman.gif



سبحان الله ... اذا كان النصارى انفسهم لا يحترمون الاههم و يسبونه بطريق غير مباشر


----------



## ashrafo (28 ديسمبر 2006)

[*COLOR="Blue"]ماهذه المهزلة ​[/color] انا من خلفية مسلمة و اعترف ان المسلمين متخلفين جدا و لكن هذا لا يعني ان المسيحيين غير متخلفين الجميع في الهوا سوا ههههههه*


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ashrafo قال:


> [*COLOR="Blue"]ماهذه المهزلة ​[/color] انا من خلفية مسلمة و اعترف ان المسلمين متخلفين جدا و لكن هذا لا يعني ان المسيحيين غير متخلفين الجميع في الهوا سوا ههههههه*



انا اعتقد انك من اللادينيين 
ملحد يعنى لا من خلفية اسلامية و لا غيرة
انا باة عندى ليك خلفيات مناظر طبيعية و خلفيات اكس بى :585fc:


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *
> 
> بتحبي اضع لك من كتبك كيف وصفتم المسيح وامه بالحيوانات ؟؟؟
> 
> ...




اتحداك انك تلاقى مسلم يقول الكلام دة 
بس اذا ما طلعش كلامك مظبوط ؟؟


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *
> 
> 
> ثم رسولكم هذا الذي نشتمة لانه شخص غير سوي مارس الشذوذ مع النساء والاطفال والذكور حتى الحيوانات لم تخلص منه .. مارس اشياء حتى الملحدين استحوا ان يفعلوها ولو كانت ساحة الاديان مفتوحه لعرفتك اخلاق رسولك هذا ..
> *




اتحدى اى كافر قذر ان ياتى بدليل واحد صحيح من السنه على هذة الاقاويل 
هات دليلك هنا و انا اثبتلك انك جاهل و تتلقى معلومات من اشخاص قذرة حقيرة كاذبة


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> لكن فكرك في عندكم حرية للرسم؟ بالطبع لا!
> اذن السبب في عدم رسمكم هو عدم توفر الحرية لديكم لا لعفتكم
> خصوصا و ان دينك يعلمك الرد بالمثل و البادي اضلم!!



و النت برضة علية رقابة ؟؟؟
لو كان زى ما بتقول على الاقل كنت لاقيت رسومااااااااااااااااااات 
و بعدين معلومه تصدق او ما تصدقش حاجة ترجعلك
من سب سيدنا عيسى عليه الصلاة و السلام او السيدة مريم او اى نبى من انبياء الله فهو كافر مرتد


----------



## mr.hima (28 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلمة جدا قال:


> سؤال بسيط...
> لو لم نكن نحترم الديانات الأخرى كما تدعون علينا
> 
> لماذا لمن يقم المسلمين بالرد على الرسوم الفاحشة التي قام بها المسيحيون عن رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام؟؟؟
> ...


طبعا ضالين ماشين مغمين مش شايفين حاجة ...ربنا يفتقدكم


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

QUOTE=mr.hima;158240]طبعا ضالين ماشين مغمين مش شايفين حاجة ...ربنا يفتقدكم[/QUOTE]

احنا برضة اللى ضالين ؟؟


----------



## mr.hima (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ايوة طبعا


----------



## mr.hima (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> وهل الحضارة فى تمثيل صورة الهك الذى تعبدة ؟
> هى دى الحضارة و التقدم ؟؟
> اذا كانت تلك هى الحضارة فمرحبا و الف مرحبا بالتخلف
> 
> ...


ربنا يقدر يدافع عن نفسة كويس على فكرة .....ودة عمرة ما يقلل من شأن المسيح ولا المسيحية
وبعدين مين قالك أن اللى عملوا كدة مسيحين ...حتي لو مسيحين بالاسم بس​


----------



## Bero (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم يا استاذ المسلم 
انا شايف ان انت دراس فى الكتاب المقدس زى ما تكون دراس فى كتاب قراءة عربى 
وانت متعرفش تقراء عربى 
يعنى بالاصح بتعلق على حاجة  مش فاهمة 
يااستاذى انت جايب حاجات من كتب الدكتور احمد دايدات 
واللى سالك قالك هات نبى من الكتب المقدس مالكش تجبيلى هاتلى احداث  حصلت 
استاذى هوشع كان ليه وضع خاص فالله هو اللى امراه والراجل معملش كدة من دماغة
ام لوط احنا مش بنقول عليه نبى اصلا 
وباقى الحكايات اللى ملهاش لازمة اللى انت جايبها ملهاش لازمة خالص لان كلها حكايات لناسش مش انبياء يا باشا 
تحب بقاة ندخل ونتكلم فى عصمة الانبياء اللى فى القران  تعال 
اول نبى تحب نتكلم عنه الرسول محمد ولا تحب تختار نبى تانى


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Bero قال:


> السلام عليكم يا استاذ المسلم
> انا شايف ان انت دراس فى الكتاب المقدس زى ما تكون دراس فى كتاب قراءة عربى
> وانت متعرفش تقراء عربى
> يعنى بالاصح بتعلق على حاجة  مش فاهمة
> ...




اللى انت تحب تبدا بية بس بشرط الادب و الاحترام 
ثانيا هو انا جايب كلام من عندى و لا من كتابك المقدس 
فى انتظار ردك


----------



## Bero (28 ديسمبر 2006)

mr.hima قال:


> ربنا يقدر يدافع عن نفسة كويس على فكرة .....ودة عمرة ما يقلل من شأن المسيح ولا المسيحية
> وبعدين مين قالك أن اللى عملوا كدة مسيحين ...حتي لو مسيحين بالاسم بس​




يااستاذى كمان المسيحين يقدرو يردو  وهنشوف كدة مع بعض


----------



## الحوت (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> مبدئيا لم يعترف القران ببولس مطلقا ... اعتراف القران ببولس دة فى خيالكم انتم




*لا شاطر افحمتني والله :smil12: 

اولا كفاياك نقل ايات من الكتاب المقدس كالحمار يحمل اسفارا .. انت عارف معنى اية واحدة من الي انت ناقلهم ؟؟!!

مش بقولك كالحمار يحمل اسفارا

تعالوا بنا نثبت كذب المسلمون اتباع ابن امنه بالدليل والبرهان وان بولس الرسول سيدهم وتاج رأسهم وتاج رأس ابن امنه*

*

لنناقش بعض النقاط الهامة ..

أولاً :​
كون ان القرآن لم يذكر اسماء الحواريين ...
لا يعني ان الرسول بولس ليس منهم !

فهناك انبياء ورسل لم يقصصهم رب محمد عليه !

{ وَرُسُلًا قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَرُسُلًا لَمْ نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا }
 ( النساء : 164)​
فلا يعني هذا ان المسلمون لا يؤمنون بنبوة حزقيال واشعيا ودانيال وارميا .. لمجرد عدم ذكرهم في القرآن بالاسم !!!!!!!

كما ان اسماء صحابة محمد ايضاً غير مذكورين في القرآن ... فهل هذا يعني ان المغيرة بن شعبة مثلاً لم يكن من صحابة محمد !!!؟؟؟؟


ثانياً :​
القرآن لم يحدد ابداً عدد تلاميذ المسيح ..
فقد كان للرب يسوع مجموعات من التلاميذ ..

المجموعة الاولى والخصوصية : اثني عشر تلميذاً ( الرسل )

المجموعة الثانية : السبعين تلميذاً ورسولاً ..

المجموعة الثالثة : آل البيت ( اخوته ) الاربعة ( يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا )

المجموعة الرابعة : بولس الرسول وتلاميذه مثل : تيطس وتيموثاوس وغيرهم​

حتى ان القرآن لم يصفهم بالتلمذة انما وصفهم من الناحية المعنوية الروحية .. اي " الحواريون " اي البيض لصفاء قلوبهم وسريرتهم ..
ولم يحدد عددهم ابداً ..!!!

فلماذا لا يكون المقصود بالرسل في سورة يس هم من الحواريون ومن بينهم بولس ..؟؟؟؟!!!

لا يوجد اي مانع او دليل يدحض هذا الرأي ..
فلكي ترفض هذا التفسير الذي تكالب عليه " شبه اجماع " من المفسرين وعلى رأسهم صحابي هو ابن عباس ..

عليك باحضار دليل نفي قاطع بأنهم غير المقصودين برسل المسيح !

وكون اسمهم غير مذكور .. هذا لا ينفي ان للحواريين اسماء !!!!!!!!!

وان من بينهم بولس !

كما اجمع مفسري القرآن وبعض الصحابة الكبار مثل ابن عباس ( ترجمان القرآن وحبر الامة ) 


ثالثاً :​
لو طالبنا المسلمين بأن يفتحوا سورة النور .. ويقرأوا لنا ما ورد فيها حول حادثة تسمى عندهم بحادثة " الأفك " !
وسألناهم .. بمن المقصود بتلك الحادثة ..؟؟؟
ومن هي المرأة التي أتهمت ..؟؟؟!!!(sml9) 

فإن قالوا عائشة ..
قلنا لهم : كذبتم !

فإن اسمها غير مذكور ابداً ولا حتى بالتلميح في هذه السورة ولا في غيرها من السور !!!!!

فلربما تكون مارية القبطية ...؟
الم تتعرض هي ايضاً الى حادثة شبيهة لما تعرضت له عائشة ..؟؟؟

الا يوجد هناك فريق من الشيعة المسلمين .. يقولون بأن السيدة بطلة حادث الافك هي مارية القبطية ..؟؟!!!

اذن اشمعنى يؤكد السنة بأن عائشة مذكورة في القرآن في حادثة الافك في سورة النور ..
ويههيجون ويثورون ضد بولس الرسول وبأنه ليس المقصود في سورة يس من ضمن الرسل بحجة ان اسمه " مش مكتوب " !!!!!!!!!

لو أصروا على هذه اللولبية .. سنصر على ان عائشة غير مذكورة في حادث الافك ..!!!!!!!! 

وان سألناهم من المقصود بقول القرآن :

{ إِذْ أَخْرَجَهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ثَانِيَ اثْنَيْنِ إِذْ هُمَا فِي الْغَارِ إِذْ يَقُولُ لِصَاحِبِهِ لَا تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَنَا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَيَّدَهُ بِجُنُودٍ لَمْ تَرَوْهَا  } ( التوبة : 40)​
من هو " صاحبه " ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سيقول اهل السنة انه " ابو بكر " ابن ابي قحافة ..!!!!!!

وسنقول لهم ( بحسب منطقهم الاعوج مع بولس الرسول ) : كذبـــــتم !!!!!

لأن اسمه غير مذكور في القرآن ..!!!!!!

لا سيما بأن الشيعة يقيمون الادلة والبراهين بأن ابو بكر لم يكن في الغار مع محمد !!!!!!!

صدقني ان الحجة الهزيلة بأن الرسول بولس لم يذكر اسمه في القرآن هو دليل عليهم وليس لهم !!!!!!

رابعاً :​
ما جاء في سورة يس عن الرسل الثلاثة ..

 لم يرد فيه ابداً بأن عيسى ارسل رسله " حرفياً " وانه كان على الارض وقتها ..
اذن تنتفي حجة بأن بولس كان رسول للمسيح بعد صعوده ..
ا
ذ ان " المرسل " ( بكسر السين ) مبني للمجهول ..

فليكن اذن الله .. او الروح القدس ( كما هو عندنا في الانجيل )

اذ لا ينتفي ان هؤلاء الرسل كانوا من تلاميذ عيسى سواء الذين كانوا على زمانه وهو على الارض او من الاتباع بعد صعوده ..
ولو تلاحظ بأن ابن اسحق قد ذكر صراحة بأن " بولس من الاتباع " !!!!

الاتباع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

" قال ابن إسحاق: وكان الذي بعثهم عيسى من الحواريين والأتباع  فطرس وبولس إلى رومية" !


أفلم يظهر المسيح لبولس وبعثه الى الأمم ..؟؟؟!!!

والقرآن لم يحدد ان المسيح كان موجوداً على الارض اثناء بعثته للاتباع ..!


فارسالهم من قبل الله الى قرية حبيب النجار ( وعيسى مرتفع ) لا مانع فيه ينفي ان بولس لم يكن منهم !

ان مهمها فعل المسلمين .. فلن يستطيعوا انكار وجود بولس في القرآن .. بناء على اقوال كبار علماءهم !

ولذلك تجدهم يقعون في فخين :

1- اما انكار اقوال علماءهم وهم " اهل الذكر " و " ورثة الانبياء " و " اولي الأمر " !

2- او القول بأن بولس هو رسول صادق ولكن المسيحيين قد حرفوا اقواله !!!!!!
كما حدث مع احد الحوارات معهم .


*​


----------



## الحوت (28 ديسمبر 2006)

mr.hima قال:


> ربنا يقدر يدافع عن نفسة كويس على فكرة .....ودة عمرة ما يقلل من شأن المسيح ولا المسيحية
> وبعدين مين قالك أن اللى عملوا كدة مسيحين ...حتي لو مسيحين بالاسم بس​



*مش مسيحين طبعا فقد شاهدت صورة في احد المنتديات الاسلامية الحقيرة وهذه هي :*






*بالنسبة للصورة , من المرجح انها احدى الاعيبهم , سواء بالفوتوشوب أو بلصق الصور على الشبشب ..
لا سيما بأنهم لا يضعون اي رابط او مصدر للصورة ..
ولا حتى ادنى دليل يظهر بأن هذا من فعل مسيحي ..؟؟!!

لا اثر لاي دليل !

ومن جهة اخرى فان في الغرب اعداء شرسون ضد المسيح وهم الليبراليون والملحدون .. وهم لا يتورعون عن تدنيس مقدساتنا باي طريقة ..
لا بل يقومون بتلبيس العاهرات ملابس راهبات وتصويرهن في افلام جنس ..
انهم الليبراليين ..

لا يمكن ان مسيحي يقوم بهذا الفعل ..*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (28 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلمة جدا قال:


> بس لاااااااااا...صحيح نحن نكفر بأن المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه رضوان الله إله حقيقي كما تدعون...ولكننا نؤمن بأنه نبي ورسول وبما أن تعاليم سيدنا محمد "اللي بتشتموه ومش عاجبكم" بتأمرنا بإحترام الأديان....والله تعالى يأمرنا بأن لا نتعدى على الرسل الكرام ومن يفعل ذلك يلقى عقابا أليما...
> ((قال تعالى:"آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه()والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله() لا نفرق بين احد من رسله() وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير()" صدق الله العظيم))



طيب لما الله تعالى بيقلكم لا نفرق بين احد من رسله
ليه بتقولوا عن رسول الله محمد اشرف المرسلين ؟ :beee: 
مش هيك بتكونوا ناقدتم الآية ؟
وعندما تقولون هذا الكلام هل تحترمون باقي الرسل ؟ :dntknw:


----------



## Artificial Mind (28 ديسمبر 2006)

أولاً .. 

لم ترد رواية واحدة بسند صحيح عن أحد هؤلاء العلماء ، لا من التابعين ولا من غيرهم ، فيها النص على اسم بولس ، وإنما الروايات كلها ضعيفة السند ، لكنها اشتهرت بالمعنى المجمل لها عن هؤلاء العلماء ، وهذا الذى نال الشهرة حتى قبلنا مناقشته ، هو أن هؤلاء الرسل هم رسل المسيح عليه السلام ، هذا هو القدر المشهور فقط ، والذى يحتج به على هؤلاء العلماء ، وأما تعيين أسماء الرسل أنفسهم ـ ومن بينهم بولس ـ فلم ينل هذه الشهرة ، وبالتالى لا حجة فيه عليهم .
وهذا يفسر لك سبب الاضطراب فى تعيين أسماء هؤلاء الحواريين ، لأن هذا التعيين لم ينل من الشهرة القدر الكافى عن هؤلاء العلماء ، وإنما الذى نال الشهرة هو قولهم إن رسل يس هم أصحاب عيسى عليه السلام ، دون النص على أسمائهم .


من أجل ذلك لا يصح الاحتجاج بذكر بولس بين الروايات ، على أنه معتبر عندهم ، لعدم صحة سند ذلك عن هؤلاء العلماء ، ولا يعتبر ضعف السند مانعاً من قبول مناقشة الرأى المرجوح ، لأنه اشتهر بمعناه المجمل


ثانياً .. 

من أين استقى هؤلاء العلماء النص على أسماء هؤلاء الحواريين ؟ .. يخطئ من ظن أنهم استقوه من النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام ، فإنه ليس هناك رواية واحدة فيها ذكر بولس هذا ، اللهم إلا رواية واحدة فقط ، تذكر هذا الرسم " بولس " كاسم واد فى جهنم ! .. على أن هذه الرواية لا يعتد بها ! 

فمن أين استقى هؤلاء العلماء معلوماتهم ؟ .. لقد كانوا يروون ما رواه لهم أهل الكتاب ، ولا شك أن ليس كل ما كان يروى لهم حقاً وصدقاً ! .. ولا يتضرر المسلم عموماً من ذكر أقوال أهل الكتاب ، لأنه يعلم أنه لا حجة فيها البتة ، إنما هى تذكر وتروى لعموم إباحة النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام .. فقط ليس إلا . 
والمقصود هنا ، أن الخطأ كان من الكتابى ، ورواه العالم ـ على فرض ثبوت الرواية تنزلاً ـ مستشفعاً بالأمر المبيح العام من النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام ، عالماً أن ليس فى ذلك حجة عليه ولا على أى مسلم ، ناهيك أن يكون فيه حجة على النص القرآنى . 

لهذين الأمرين ، لا يصح اعتبار ورود اسم بولس عن بعض علمائنا ، فى قولهم المرجوح ، تزكية لبولس منهم .. أولاً .. لعدم ثبوت النص على اسم بولس فى الروايات بالسند الصحيح .. وثانياً .. لأنهم لم يأتوا باسمه ـ إن كانوا قد فعلوا ـ إلا رواية عن أهل الكتاب ، التى يعلم المسلم مكانتها من الاحتجاج .


ولكن ها هنا مسألة أدق وألطف .. فقد يقال : قبول هؤلاء العلماء لاسم " بولس " ، على فرض أنهم نصوا عليه ، يعتبر عدم طعن منهم فيه ، ولو رووا ذلك من باب السكوت عنه ، إذ كان يلزمهم بيان كذب بولس بحسب اعتقاد أكثر علماء المسلمين . 
فنقول وبالله التوفيق : 

أولاً .. ليس من الثابت المتيقن أن بولس الذى تذكره الروايات هو شاول اليهودى ، على الأقل يمكن أن يقال : ليس من الثابت عند هؤلاء العلماء أن هذا هو ذاك .
ثانياً .. لا يضرنا أن نقر ، عند التنزل ، أن هؤلاء العلماء جهلوا حال بولس ، فذلك لا يضر المسلم فى شىء ، ولا يلزمه باعتناق رأيهم ، لأنه قد يظهر لعالم ما لا يظهر لآخر ، وهذا يؤمن به المسلم ، ولا غضاضة فيه أبداً . 

بل إن هذا الإقرار منا ، عند التنزل ، لا يضر هؤلاء العلماء ولا مقامهم عندنا ، لأنه ليس من شرط رفعة قدر العالم فى الإسلام ألا يخطئ ، فإنه لا يحيط بعلم هذا الدين إلا خاتم المرسلين ، بما نزله على قلبه رب العالمين .. وقد كان فى صحابة رسول الله من يجهل بعض المسائل ، ولم يعلمها إلا بعد موت النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ولم ينقص ذلك من قدرهم عند الناس ، ولا عند الله .. فلا يضر هؤلاء العلماء إقرارنا بغياب معلومة عنهم .. لا ينقص من قدرهم أبداً عندنا .. ولا فى ميزان أحكم الحاكمين
على ضوء ما فات ، نناقش ما كتبه زميلنا "البابلى" تفصيلياً ، كاشفين عواره ، ومبينين الصواب بإذن الله . 


تقول : " بالحرف الواحد يقول المفسر بان الرسول الثالث هو : بولس " .. 

تحسب بذلك أنك توهم قارئك المسكين ، بأن ابن كثير يعتنق رأيك ، وابن كثير لا يقول أصلاً بأن رسل يس هم حواريي عيسى ، ناهيك عن أن ينص على بولس ولا غيره .. لكن هذا الإيهام إن راج على المسيحى المسكين ، فلا يدخل على المسلم المطلع بحال .


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

> اتحدى اى كافر قذر


 
*الاخ مسلم لقد لاحظت ان معظم كتاباتك ومشاركاتك تطالب فيها بالالتزام والتقيد بالقواعد والاحترام فى المشاركات ومع ذلك انت لا تلتزم بما تدعو إليه !! فهل تعانى من الشيزوفرنيا؟*
*كفاك تشدق بالكلمات والشعارات والتزم اولا بالاحترام ..*



> اللى انت تحب تبدا بية بس بشرط الادب و الاحترام


 
*لا تعليق*​


----------



## Artificial Mind (28 ديسمبر 2006)

يقول ابن كثير فى تفسيره : ج 3 ص 567 : 

" يقول تعالى : واضرب يا محمد لقومك الذين كذبوك مثلاً أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون .. قال ابن إسحاق فيما بلغه ، عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، وكعب الأحبار ، ووهب بن منبه : إنها مدينة أنطاكية ، وكان بها ملك ، يقال له : انطيخس ابن انطيخس بن انطيخس ، وكان يعبد الأصنام ، فبعث الله تعالى إليه ثلاثة من الرسل ، وهم صادق وصدوق وشلوم ، فكذبهم .. وهكذا روي عن بريدة بن الخصيب ، وعكرمة ، وقتادة ، والزهري ، أنها : إنطاكية ..وقد استشكل بعض الأئمة كونها إنطاكية بما سنذكره ، بعد تمام القصة ، إن شاء الله تعالى " 

وبعد تمام القصة وفى ابن كثير بما وعد ، يقول فى ص 570 : 

" وقد تقدم عن الكثير من السلف ، أن هذه القرية هي انطاكية ، وأن هؤلاء الثلاثة كانوا رسلاً من عند المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه الصلاة والسلام .. وفي ذلك نظر من وجوه : 

" أحدهما : أن ظاهر القصة يدل على أن هؤلاء كانوا رسل الله عز وجل ، لا من جهة المسيح عليه السلام ، كما قال تعالى " إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون .. " إلى أن قالوا " .. ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون . وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين " .. ولو كان هؤلاء من الحواريين لقالوا عبارة تناسب أنهم من عند المسيح عليه السلام ، والله تعالى أعلم .. ثم .. لو كانوا رسلَ المسيح لما قالوا لهم " إن أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا " .. 

" والثاني : أن أهل انطاكية آمنوا برسل المسيح إليهم ، وكانوا أول مدينة آمنت بالمسيح ، ولهذا كانت عند النصارى إحدى المدائن الأربعة اللاتي فيهن بتاركة .. فإذا تقرر أن انطاكية أول مدينة آمنت ، فأهل هذه القرية ذكر الله تعالى أنهم كذبوا رسله ، وأنه أهلكهم بصيحة واحدة أخمدتهم ، والله أعلم .. 

" الثالث : أن قصة انطاكية مع الحواريين بين أصحاب المسيح بعد نزول التوراة ، وقد ذكر أبو سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه وغير واحد من السلف ، أن الله تبارك وتعالى بعد إنزاله التوراة لم يهلك أمة من الأمم عن آخرهم بعذاب يبعثه عليهم ، بل أمر المؤمنين بعد ذلك بقتال المشركين .. ذكروه عند قوله تبارك وتعالى " ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب من بعد ما أهلكنا القرون الأولى " .. ا.هـ 

إذن .. ابن كثير لا يقول بأن بولس من رسل المسيح ، لأنه أصلاً لا يؤمن بأن رسل يس هم رسل عيسى عليه السلام ، وإنما يقول بأنهم رسل الله عز وجل ، الواحد الأحد ، الفرد الصمد .


----------



## Artificial Mind (28 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> طيب لما الله تعالى بيقلكم لا نفرق بين احد من رسله
> ليه بتقولوا عن رسول الله محمد اشرف المرسلين ؟ :beee:
> مش هيك بتكونوا ناقدتم الآية ؟
> وعندما تقولون هذا الكلام هل تحترمون باقي الرسل ؟ :dntknw:




معنى لا نفرق بين احد من رسله اى اننا نؤمن بهم جميعا 
مش نؤمن برسول و نكفر برسول اخر


----------



## Artificial Mind (28 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *مش مسيحين طبعا فقد شاهدت صورة في احد المنتديات الاسلامية الحقيرة وهذه هي :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الرابط كان موجودا بالصور 
http://ship-of-fools.com/Gadgets/Fas...sFisherman.gif


----------



## Artificial Mind (28 ديسمبر 2006)

http://ship-of-fools.com/Gadgets/


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> اتحدى اى كافر قذر ان ياتى بدليل واحد صحيح من السنه على هذة الاقاويل
> هات دليلك هنا و انا اثبتلك انك جاهل و تتلقى معلومات من اشخاص قذرة حقيرة كاذبة


 
ياسلام غالى والطلب رخيص ..اتفضل ياسيدى..

*القتال:*​ 
وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ 
(البقرة 191).

* 
يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ
(البقرة 217).

وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ 
(البقرة 244).

فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالْآخِرَةِ وَمَنْ يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيُقْتَلْ أَوْ يَغْلِبْ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا
(النساء 74).

إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ أَوْ يُنْفَوْا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ 
(المائدة 33).

إِذْ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الْأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ
(الأنفال 12).

فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ قَتَلَهُمْ وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى وَلِيُبْلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْهُ بَلَاءً حَسَنًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ 
(الأنفال 17).

وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ
(الأنفال 39).

وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ 
(الأنفال 60).

يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ 
(الأنفال 65).

فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ 
(التوبة 5).

وَإِنْ نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ عَهْدِهِمْ وَطَعَنُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ فَقَاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَا أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَنْتَهُونَ 
(التوبة 12).

أَلَا تُقَاتِلُونَ قَوْمًا نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ وَهَمُّوا بِإِخْرَاجِ الرَّسُولِ وَهُمْ بَدَءُوكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ أَتَخْشَوْنَهُمْ فَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَوْهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ 
(التوبة 13).

قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ 
(التوبة 14).

قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ 
(التوبة 29).

إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلَا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ كَافَّةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ 
(التوبة 36).

يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِير
(التوبة 73).

وَأَنْزَلَ الَّذِينَ ظَاهَرُوهُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مِنْ صَيَاصِيهِمْ وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ فَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَأْسِرُونَ فَرِيقًا وَأَوْرَثَكُمْ أَرْضَهُمْ وَدِيَارَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ وَأَرْضًا لَمْ تَطَئُوهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرًا 
(الأحزاب 26 و 27).



من الاخر دين الارهاب
_____________________​ 

احترام المرأة​واللاتي تخافون نشوزهن فعظوهن واهجروهن في المضاجع واضربوهن فان أطعنكم النساء 34

_______________
هذا فقط ما هو متاح تحت يدى الآن ولكن هنااااااااااااك الكثير والكثير ..

*


*
*​


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

> احترام المرأة
> 
> واللاتي تخافون نشوزهن فعظوهن واهجروهن في المضاجع واضربوهن فان أطعنكم النساء 34



 " ومن يتزوج مطلقة فإنه يزنى " ( متى : 5 / 33 ) هذا ما ورد بإنجيل متى ، وكما نرى فإنه حكم على المطلقة بالإعدام ؛ فالمطلقة وفقاً لتلك الأقوال المزعومة أمام خيارين لا ثالث لهما ، إما أن تنحرف وتتجه للدعارة ، أو أن تنتحر ، ومن كان لديه خيار ثالث فليخبرنا به إن كان من الصادقين .. والسؤال : هل المطلقة تستحق هذا الحكم الجائر البشع ، كى تظل مخلوق تافه محروم من حقه فى الزواج ؟؟
ونفرض أن نصرانية طُلقت وهى فى العشرين من عمرها ؛ فهل ستظل خمسين عاماً بدون زواج ؟؟!! أم أن هناك حلولاً أخرى ؟؟!!!!
ورجل استحالت حياته مع زوجته فطلقها .. هل ستظل طوال حياتها بدون زواج ؟؟!!
انظروا إلى القهر والظلم والإهانة والإزدراء ، وصح النوم يا جمعيات حقوق المرأة 
* " لتصمت نساؤكم فى الكنائس لأنه ليس مأذوناً لهن أن يتكلمن ، بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس أيضاً. ولكن إن كن يردن أن يتعلمن شيئاً فليسألن رجالهن فى البيت لأنه قبيح بالنساء أن تتكلم فى كنيسة " ( 1 كورنثوس 14 : 34- 35 ) 
كما قرأنا فالنساء ممنوعات أن يتحدثن على الإطلاق داخل الكنيسة ؛ فهل رأيتم أبشع من هذا الاحتقار والإزدراء ؟؟
* الكتاب المقدس يدعو لحرق المرأة : " وإذا تدنست ابنة كاهن بالزنى فقد دنست أباها بالنار تحرق " ( لاويين 21 : 10 )
الكتاب المقدس يحتقر المرأة ويجعل كل شئ من ناحيتها نجساً ويجعلها مسئولة عن الحيض !! والأغرب يدعوها للتكفير عن هذا العمل اللا إرادى !! 
" وإذا كانَ باَمرأةٍ سَيلانُ دَمِ مِنْ جسَدِها كعادةِ النِّساءِ، فسَبعَةُ أيّامِ تكونُ في طَمْثِها، وكُلُّ مَنْ لمَسَها يكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 20وجميعُ ما تَضطَجعُ أو تجلِسُ علَيهِ في طَمْثِها يكونُ نَجسًا، 21وكُلُّ مَنْ لمَسَ فِراشَها يَغسِلُ ثيابَهُ ويَستَحِمُّ بالماءِ، ويكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 22مَنْ لمَسَ شيئًا مِمَّا تجلِسُ علَيهِ يغسِلُ ثيابَهُ ويَستَحِمُّ بالماءِ، ويكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 23وإنْ كانَ على فِراشِها أو على ما هيَ جالِسةٌ علَيهِ شيءٌ، فَمَنْ لمَسَهُ يكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 24وإنْ ضاجعَها رَجلٌ فصارَ طَمْثُها علَيهِ يكونُ نَجسًا سَبعةَ أيّامِ، وكُلُّ فِراشٍ يَستَلقي علَيهِ يكونُ نَجسًا.
25وإذا سالَ دَمُ امرأةٍ أيّامًا كثيرةً في غيرِ وقتِ طَمْثِها أو بَعدَهُ، فلْتَكُنْ في جميعِ أيّامِ سَيَلانِها نَجسةً كما في أيّامِ طَمْثِها. 26فكُلُّ فِراشٍ تَستَلقي علَيهِ وكُلُّ ما تجلِسُ علَيهِ يكونُ نَجسًا. 27وكلُّ مَنْ لمَسَ شيئًا مِنها يكونُ نَجسًا، فيَغسِلُ ثيابَهُ ويَستَحِمُّ بالماءِ ويكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 28وإذا طَهُرَت مِنْ سَيَلانِها فلتَنتَظِرْ سَبعَةَ أيّامِ، ثُمَ تَطهُرُ. 29وفي اليومِ الثَّامنِ تأخذُ لها يَمامتَينِ أو فَرخي حمامِ وتجيءُ بهما إلى الكاهنِ، إلى بابِ خيمةِ الاجتِماعِ، 30فيُقَرِّبُ الكاهنُ أحدَهُما للرّبِّ ذبيحةَ خطيئةٍ والآخرَ مُحرَقةً، ويُكفِّرُ عَنها الكاهنُ أمامَ الرّبِّ سَيَلانَ نَجاستِها. " ( لاويين : 15 – 19 / 31 )
بقى شئ واحد نسى كاتب سفر اللاويين أن يذكره ، وهو أن كل من يقرأ سفر اللاويين يكون نجساً !! 
أرأيتم عنصرية أبشع من كلام سفر اللاويين ؟؟!! أين جمعيات حقوق المرأة ؟؟ أم أن تلك النصوص هى العدل والحرية والديمقراطية ؟؟!! وهل تناسب هذه النصوص القرن الحادى والعشرين على فرض صحتها ؟؟!!
تأملوا لو أن امرأة ذهبت وفى يدها يمامتين ومرت أمام مجموعة من الناس ماذا سيكون شعورها وقتها ، وهى ذاهبة لتكفر عن الخطيئة التى لا تغتفر وهى الحيض ؟؟!!! اللهم ثبت عقولنا فى رؤوسنا .
ماذا لو تغامز عنها الناس وقالوا : انظروا إلى تلك المرأة الحائض التى تذهب لتكفر عن حيضها !! بالله عليكم أى عاقل يقبل هذا الكلام ؟؟
• الكتاب المقدس يزعم أن ولادة الأنثى تضاعف النجاسة !!! ركزوا معى فى هذا الإزدراء والإحتقار 
" ُقلْ لِبني إِسرائيلَ: إذا حَبِلَتِ اَمرأةٌ فوَلَدَت ذَكَرًا، تكونُ نَجسةً سَبعَةَ أيّامِ كما في أيّامِ طَمْثِها. 3وفي اليومِ الثَّامنِ يُختَنُ المولودُ. 4وتنتَظِرُ ثلاثةً وثلاثينَ يومًا آخرَ لِيتطهَّرَ دَمُها، لا تُلامِسُ شيئًا مِنَ المُقَدَّساتِ ولا تدخلُ المَقْدِسَ حتى تَتِمَ أيّامُ طهورها
5فإنْ وَلَدت أُنثى، تكونُ نَجسةً أسبوعينِ كما في أيّامِ طَمْثِها، وتنتَظِرُ سِتَّةً وستينَ يومًا لِيتطهَّرَ دَمُها.6وعِندَما تَتِمُّ أيّامُ طُهورِها، لِذَكَرٍ كان أو أُنثى، تَجيءُ بِخروفٍ حَوليٍّ مُحرَقةً، وبِفَرْخ حمامِ أو بيمامةٍ ذبيحةَ خطيئةٍ إلى بابِ خيمةِ الاجتِماعِ، إلى الكاهنِ، 7فيُقَرِّبُها أمامَ الرّبِّ ويُكَفِّرُ عنها، فتَطهَرُ مِنْ سَيَلانِ دَمِها. هذِهِ شريعةُ التي تَلِدُ ذَكَرًا أو أُنثى. 8وإنْ كانت لا تَملِكُ ثَمَنَ خروفٍ، فلْتَأخذْ يَمامَتَينِ أو فرخي حمامِ، أحدُهُما مُحرَقةٌ والآخرُ ذبيحةُ خطيئةٍ. فيُكَفِّرُ عنها الكاهنُ، فتَطهُرُ


----------



## THE GALILEAN (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Artificial Mind قال:


> معنى لا نفرق بين احد من رسله اى اننا نؤمن بهم جميعا
> مش نؤمن برسول و نكفر برسول اخر



لا تكن منافقا 
الآية واضحة - لا نفرق بين احد من رسله

طيب لما الله تعالى بيقلكم لا نفرق بين احد من رسله
ليه بتقولوا عن رسول الله محمد اشرف المرسلين ؟  
مش هيك بتكونوا ناقدتم الآية ؟
وعندما تقولون هذا الكلام هل تحترمون باقي الرسل ؟

جاوب وكون شجاع وبلاش هروب المسلمين المعروف


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

القتال فى الكتاب المقدس
لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً بَلْ سَيْفاً. 

اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. اقْتُلُوا لِلْهَلاَكِ. وَلاَ تَقْرُبُوا مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ, وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ مَقْدِسِي». فَابْتَدَأُوا بِالرِّجَالِ الشُّيُوخِ الَّذِينَ أَمَامَ الْبَيْتِ. .

وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: [نَجِّسُوا الْبَيْتَ, وَامْلأُوا الدُّورَ قَتْلَى. اخْرُجُوا». فَخَرَجُوا وَقَتَلُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ. 


فَتَجَنَّدُوا عَلى مِدْيَانَ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ وَقَتَلُوا كُل ذَكَرٍ. 

فَالآنَ اقْتُلُوا كُل ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأَطْفَالِ. وَكُل امْرَأَةٍ عَرَفَتْ رَجُلاً بِمُضَاجَعَةِ ذَكَرٍ اقْتُلُوهَا.

كُلُّ مَنْ وُجِدَ يُطْعَنُ وَكُلُّ مَنِ انْحَاشَ يَسْقُطُ بِالسَّيْفِ. 

وَتُحَطَّمُ أَطْفَالُهُمْ أَمَامَ عُيُونِهِمْ وَتُنْهَبُ بُيُوتُهُمْ وَتُفْضَحُ نِسَاؤُهُمْ. 

فَتُحَطِّمُ الْقِسِيُّ الْفِتْيَانَ ولاَ يَرْحَمُونَ ثَمَرَةَ الْبَطْنِ. لاَ تُشْفِقُ عُيُونُهُمْ عَلَى الأَوْلاَدِ. 

لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ سَائِرٌ مَعَكُمْ لِيُحَارِبَ عَنْكُمْ أَعْدَاءَكُمْ لِيُخَلِّصَكُمْ. 
فَإِنْ أَجَابَتْكَ إِلى الصُّلحِ وَفَتَحَتْ لكَ فَكُلُّ الشَّعْبِ المَوْجُودِ فِيهَا يَكُونُ لكَ لِلتَّسْخِيرِ وَيُسْتَعْبَدُ لكَ. 

وَإِذَا دَفَعَهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ إِلى يَدِكَ فَاضْرِبْ جَمِيعَ ذُكُورِهَا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. وَأَمَّا النِّسَاءُ وَالأَطْفَالُ وَالبَهَائِمُ وَكُلُّ مَا فِي المَدِينَةِ كُلُّ غَنِيمَتِهَا فَتَغْتَنِمُهَا لِنَفْسِكَ وَتَأْكُلُ غَنِيمَةَ أَعْدَائِكَ التِي أَعْطَاكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. 

وَأَمَّا مُدُنُ هَؤُلاءِ الشُّعُوبِ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَصِيباً فَلا تَسْتَبْقِ مِنْهَا نَسَمَةً مَا 

بَل تُحَرِّمُهَا تَحْرِيماً: الحِثِّيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالحِوِّيِّينَ وَاليَبُوسِيِّينَ كَمَا أَمَرَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ 

أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي».


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> لا تكن منافقا
> الآية واضحة - لا نفرق بين احد من رسله
> 
> طيب لما الله تعالى بيقلكم لا نفرق بين احد من رسله
> ...



انت اهبل يبنى و لا بتستعبط ؟
روح يا شاطر اقرا تفسير الاية و بطل هطل


----------



## THE GALILEAN (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> اتحدى اى كافر قذر ان ياتى بدليل واحد صحيح من السنه على هذة الاقاويل
> هات دليلك هنا و انا اثبتلك انك جاهل و تتلقى معلومات من اشخاص قذرة حقيرة كاذبة



انت بتصف مين انت بالقذر ؟
بتصف المسيحيين ؟
يعني فعلا هذه تعاليم دينك فلا استغرب لانه فيه آية بتقول نفس الكلام ان المسيحيين قذرين
مش تحترم نفسك شوي :beee:


----------



## assia (28 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلمة جدا قال:


> سؤال بسيط...
> لو لم نكن نحترم الديانات الأخرى كما تدعون علينا
> 
> لماذا لمن يقم المسلمين بالرد على الرسوم الفاحشة التي قام بها المسيحيون عن رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام؟؟؟
> ...




يا حبيبتي إنتي بتقولي كلام وبتعملي غيرو خالص 
 كلامك عن الإحترام وموضوعك بحد زاتو تقليل للإحترام 
إنتو يا اغبيا يا بتتغابوا شوفي يا روحي كلامك كلوا شتيمة وبتخبرينا إنكو مبتشتموش بس شو رح نعمل 
سلام المسيح لكل مسيحي


----------



## THE GALILEAN (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> انت اهبل يبنى و لا بتستعبط ؟
> روح يا شاطر اقرا تفسير الاية و بطل هطل



عندما يفتح قسم حوار الاديان راح نشوف مين الاهبل
وابقى رد على مواضيعي في قسم حوار الاديان تنشوفك :beee:


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

> انت بتصف مين انت بالقذر ؟
> بتصف المسيحيين ؟
> يعني فعلا هذه تعاليم دينك فلا استغرب لانه فيه آية بتقول نفس الكلام ان المسيحيين قذرين
> مش تحترم نفسك شوي



اقرا الاقتباس كان على اية و بطل شغل الاستهبال دة


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

> عندما يفتح قسم حوار الاديان راح نشوف مين الاهبل
> وابقى رد على مواضيعي في قسم حوار الاديان تنشوفك



يا ابنى انت حاطط فى دماغك حاجة ومش عايز تغيرها و انت عارف ان الحاجة دى غلط بس بتكابر


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> القتال فى الكتاب المقدس
> لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً بَلْ سَيْفاً.
> 
> اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. اقْتُلُوا لِلْهَلاَكِ. وَلاَ تَقْرُبُوا مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ, وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ مَقْدِسِي». فَابْتَدَأُوا بِالرِّجَالِ الشُّيُوخِ الَّذِينَ أَمَامَ الْبَيْتِ. .
> ...


 
*هذا هو الجهل بعينه *
*وسوف اشرحها لك واوضحه ولكن اولا اشرح اياتكم وايات دينكم .. انت قلت* 


> _اتحدى اى كافر قذر ان ياتى بدليل واحد صحيح من السنه على هذة الاقاويل
> هات دليلك هنا و انا اثبتلك انك جاهل و تتلقى معلومات من اشخاص قذرة حقيرة كاذبة _


*اثبت لى اولا انى جاهلة قذرة كافرة ..ايها المحترم الذى تدعى بالاحترام !!*


----------



## الحوت (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> القتال فى الكتاب المقدس
> لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لِأُلْقِيَ سَلاَماً بَلْ سَيْفاً.
> 
> اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. اقْتُلُوا لِلْهَلاَكِ. وَلاَ تَقْرُبُوا مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ, وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ مَقْدِسِي». فَابْتَدَأُوا بِالرِّجَالِ الشُّيُوخِ الَّذِينَ أَمَامَ الْبَيْتِ. .
> ...



*كفاياك هبل ونقل من مواقعكم الحقيرة واستخدم عقلك ولو مرة واحده في حياتك لان الله خلق للانسان عقل لكي يستخدمة واذا لم يستخدمة وقتها سيكون لا فرق بينه وبين اي حيوان على وجة الارض فهل تحب ان تكون حيوان او انسان ؟؟!!

في انتظار اجابتك :smil12: 

الايات هذه التي نقلتها من مواقعكم الحقيرة ولن اقول لك من الكتاب المقدس لانك عمرك في حياتك ما قرأتة ولم تقرأ تفسيرة فانت مثل الحمار الذي يحمل اسفارا ..

اتحداك لو تقدر تثبت ان هذه الايات التي ذكرتها تتكلم عن الارهاب في الكتاب المقدس هذه نقطة .

اكرر اتحداك لو تثبت اوامر الله بالارهاب في الكتاب المقدس .

النقطة الثانية اريد ان تعطيني احداث قتل وسفك دماء وايات مثل هذه الايات في العهد الجديد  .

ماشي يا شاطر ..

تقدر على التحدي هذا ؟ 

سوف اجعلك تتشردقك في ريقك يا ناقل بلا عقل*


----------



## الحوت (29 ديسمبر 2006)

Artificial Mind قال:


> أولاً ..
> 
> لم ترد رواية واحدة بسند صحيح عن أحد هؤلاء العلماء ، لا من التابعين ولا من غيرهم ، فيها النص على اسم بولس ، وإنما الروايات كلها ضعيفة السند ، لكنها اشتهرت بالمعنى المجمل لها عن هؤلاء العلماء ، وهذا الذى نال الشهرة حتى قبلنا مناقشته ، هو أن هؤلاء الرسل هم رسل المسيح عليه السلام ، هذا هو القدر المشهور فقط ، والذى يحتج به على هؤلاء العلماء ، وأما تعيين أسماء الرسل أنفسهم ـ ومن بينهم بولس ـ فلم ينل هذه الشهرة ، وبالتالى لا حجة فيه عليهم .
> وهذا يفسر لك سبب الاضطراب فى تعيين أسماء هؤلاء الحواريين ، لأن هذا التعيين لم ينل من الشهرة القدر الكافى عن هؤلاء العلماء ، وإنما الذى نال الشهرة هو قولهم إن رسل يس هم أصحاب عيسى عليه السلام ، دون النص على أسمائهم .
> ...


*المفروض انك تقرأ ما تكتبة بدل ما تذهب الى مواقعكم وتنقل هذا الكلام الفارغ الذي يضحكون فيه عليك وعلى اتباعك المحمدين .

لقد اثبتك لك ان بولس رسول بالدليل والبرهان من قرانك وبدل ما ترد ذهبت الى مواقعكم لتنقل منها هذه الرد الملفق الذي يضحكون فيع علكيكم مدعين كذبا انها احاديث ضعيفه وهي من اشخاص يعتبروا حجة في الاسلام .

في انتظارك للرد على ما كتبة لك وسيبك من منتدياتكم الفاشلة الذين يبلعون لسانهم من شدة الهزل امامنا .*


----------



## no good (29 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *لا شاطر افحمتني والله :smil12:
> 
> اولا كفاياك نقل ايات من الكتاب المقدس كالحمار يحمل اسفارا .. انت عارف معنى اية واحدة من الي انت ناقلهم ؟؟!!
> 
> ...




هو بولس من الحواريين ؟؟؟؟؟ مجرد سؤال علي حامل الأسفار


----------



## no good (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*أنا أعرف إن بولس تنصر بعد رفع المسيح يعني إزاي يكون من الحواريين ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Im Muslim (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:


> *اثبت لى اولا انى جاهلة قذرة كافرة ..ايها المحترم الذى تدعى بالاحترام !!*



انا لم اقصدك و لم اوجة الكلام ليكى اصلا
اقراى الاقتباس كان عن اية الاول


----------



## Im Muslim (29 ديسمبر 2006)

> لقد اثبتك لك ان بولس رسول بالدليل والبرهان من قرانك وبدل ما ترد ذهبت الى مواقعكم لتنقل منها هذه الرد الملفق الذي يضحكون فيع علكيكم مدعين كذبا انها احاديث ضعيفه وهي من اشخاص يعتبروا حجة في الاسلام .



الكلام اللى انت جايبة رديت علية 
انت تعرف اية باة عن مصطلح الحديث عشان تقول بيكذبوا علينا ؟؟
تعرف تفرق بين الحديث الصحيح و الضعيف يا باشمهندس ؟؟
وهل تعرف الفرق بين الحديث و الخبر و الاثر ؟؟
لما تعرف اباة تعالى اتكلم


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> انا لم اقصدك و لم اوجة الكلام ليكى اصلا
> اقراى الاقتباس كان عن اية الاول


 
حسب فهمى وكما جاء فى الاقتباس انك قلت



> _اتحدى اى كافر قذر ان ياتى بدليل واحد صحيح من السنه على هذة الاقاويل
> هات دليلك هنا و انا اثبتلك انك جاهل و تتلقى معلومات من اشخاص قذرة حقيرة كاذبة _


 
ومن خلال مشاركاتك استنتجت انك تريد حوار محترم يلتزم فيه الجميع بالاداب .. بجد واضح من مشاركاتك !!


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> " ومن يتزوج مطلقة فإنه يزنى " ( متى : 5 / 33 ) هذا ما ورد بإنجيل متى ، وكما نرى فإنه حكم على المطلقة بالإعدام ؛ فالمطلقة وفقاً لتلك الأقوال المزعومة أمام خيارين لا ثالث لهما ، إما أن تنحرف وتتجه للدعارة ، أو أن تنتحر ، ومن كان لديه خيار ثالث فليخبرنا به إن كان من الصادقين .. والسؤال : هل المطلقة تستحق هذا الحكم الجائر البشع ، كى تظل مخلوق تافه محروم من حقه فى الزواج ؟؟
> ونفرض أن نصرانية طُلقت وهى فى العشرين من عمرها ؛ فهل ستظل خمسين عاماً بدون زواج ؟؟!! أم أن هناك حلولاً أخرى ؟؟!!!!
> ورجل استحالت حياته مع زوجته فطلقها .. هل ستظل طوال حياتها بدون زواج ؟؟!!
> انظروا إلى القهر والظلم والإهانة والإزدراء ، وصح النوم يا جمعيات حقوق المرأة
> ...


 

*ونحن على اتم استعداد لشرح هذه الايات ولكن مش قبل ما تشرحلنا الايات اللى نزلتهالك بخصوص القتال ..*​


----------



## Im Muslim (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:


> *ونحن على اتم استعداد لشرح هذه الايات ولكن مش قبل ما تشرحلنا الايات اللى نزلتهالك بخصوص القتال ..*​



الكلمه اللى انا قلتها فى الاول كانت بسبب واحد شتم الرسول صلى الله علية و سلم و الكلام موجود ارجعيلة لوتحبى

ثانيا هاتى اية اية وانا اوضحلك المعنى
مش 100 ايه ورا بعض
لو موافقة هاتى ايه و بعد الرد هاتى الاية الثانية


----------



## lovebjw (30 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى العزيز المسلم انا مسيحى محايد لكنى ارى فيك العاند 
وتهاجم وتشتم  ومع ذلك تبرر انك اخطاءت لان احد الكفرة قد اخطاء الي الرسول 
يااستاذى حضرتك عامل زى الصعيدى اللى حب يعلم ابنه الادب رم اخوه من الشباك 
اتعلم متعمش الشتيمة ولو شايف ان ف اخطاء فيك او اتكلم معاك بطريقة وحشة اتكلم معه وفاهمه متهاجموش لان الهجوم والشتيمة والصوت العالى عمرهم ما عملو سلام ولا احترام 
ولو حضرتك شايف ان القران وان الاسلام دين التسامح وان الرسول محمد كان مثال واضح لهذا الكلام دعنا 
ندرس ونرى التاريخ وليس فقط التاريخ ولكن القران والاحاديث المنقولة عن رسول الاسلام 
ولا تلقى باحد تهمة خطيرة وهى التكفير والتحريف وانت تعلم انك كما تدين الناس  الناس ايضا تدينك 
لذلك لا تشتم او تقول ان الكتاب المقدس محرف او ان النصارى كفارة وتنتظر من النصارى ان يصنعو لك تمثال 
وياريت الكلام يكون مبنى على العقل لان صدقنى عمر ما الشتيمة هتعرف حد انه غلط لكن بالعقل اللى مفروض نستخدمه ونعرف هو ايه لازمته وشكر ليك وكل عام وانت بخير بسبب عيد الاضحى 
وكل سنة وكل مسيحى بخير بمناسبة راس السنة وعيد الميلاد المجيد 
وهذه اول مشاركة ولكن باذن الله لن تكون الاخيرة


----------



## Interlocutor (31 ديسمبر 2006)

lovebjw قال:


> اخى العزيز المسلم انا مسيحى محايد لكنى ارى فيك العاند
> وتهاجم وتشتم  ومع ذلك تبرر انك اخطاءت لان احد الكفرة قد اخطاء الي الرسول
> يااستاذى حضرتك عامل زى الصعيدى اللى حب يعلم ابنه الادب رم اخوه من الشباك
> اتعلم متعمش الشتيمة ولو شايف ان ف اخطاء فيك او اتكلم معاك بطريقة وحشة اتكلم معه وفاهمه متهاجموش لان الهجوم والشتيمة والصوت العالى عمرهم ما عملو سلام ولا احترام
> ...




كلامك بالفعل مظبوط حول النقاش بالعقل و احييك على اسلوبك الهادىء و اتمنى من جميع المشاركين ان يكونوا بنفس الاسلوب و اتمنى ايضا ان نتناقش انا و انت سويا لانك هادىء و محترم  فى اسلوبك


----------



## m2mweb (31 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكرة الموضوع يدل على طبيعة صحبه مش محتاج أفهمك


----------



## lovebjw (31 ديسمبر 2006)

Interlocutor قال:


> كلامك بالفعل مظبوط حول النقاش بالعقل و احييك على اسلوبك الهادىء و اتمنى من جميع المشاركين ان يكونوا بنفس الاسلوب و اتمنى ايضا ان نتناقش انا و انت سويا لانك هادىء و محترم  فى اسلوبك


شكر ليك وكلامك حضرتك برضو يدل على عقل متزن يتحدث
وايمانى هو ان العقل هو الوحيد اللى يقدر يحل كل المشاكل والدراع مش هيقدر يحل غير مشاكل الحيوان 
لكن الانسان بيتميز بعقله ومفيش حد بيعتنقا اى ديانة اخرى بالبلطجة 
لكن بالاثبات بالادلة والبراهين


----------



## Interlocutor (31 ديسمبر 2006)

> وايمانى هو ان العقل هو الوحيد اللى يقدر يحل كل المشاكل والدراع مش هيقدر يحل غير مشاكل الحيوان



و انا هكون سعيد باجابه اى سؤال تساله عن الاسلام و لما يفتح منتدى حوار الاديان هكون سعيد بعمل مناظرة معاك اشرح اى سؤال تساله 
وفقنا الله لما يحب و يرضى


----------



## مسلمة جدا (31 ديسمبر 2006)

lovebjw قال:


> شكر ليك وكلامك حضرتك برضو يدل على عقل متزن يتحدث
> وايمانى هو ان العقل هو الوحيد اللى يقدر يحل كل المشاكل والدراع مش هيقدر يحل غير مشاكل الحيوان
> لكن الانسان بيتميز بعقله ومفيش حد بيعتنقا اى ديانة اخرى بالبلطجة
> لكن بالاثبات بالادلة والبراهين



الأخ العزيز والمحترم love bjw
أولا أحب أن أبين مدى سعادتي بك كأخ مسيحي متسامح أو محايد كما أعربت في حديثك..

للأسف الكل يخطئ هنا مسلم كان أم مسيحي ...لاننا بالنهاية عرب وجونا العربي مليء بالنقاشات الحادة وعدم الهدوء...وبرلمانات العرب وقممهم التي يتراشقون فيها بالماء أكبر دليك...سواء كانو مسلمين أو مسيحيين..

أتمنى ان تظل دوما هكذا...ولست أنت فقط ..بل كل المشاركين بالمنتدى..وأتمنى أن يطرد كل عضو لا يراعي الآداب العامة..مسيحي كان أم مسلم...لان المسلمين فقط هم الذين يعاقبون في هذا الموقع..

لدي تعليق بالنسبة لتوقيعك الذي تضعه...في هذه الآية خطاب موجه لحضرة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بأن الله أرسله بالقرآن الكريم...آخر الكتب السماوية والذي تعهده الله تهالى بالرعاية والحماية حتى لا يتغير فيه حرف واحد إلى يوم القيامة..ويقول الله سبحانه بأن النبي والقرآن جاءا ليصدقا ما جاء به كل من الانجيل والتوراة ورسلهما موسى وعيسى..لا ليعارضانه بل ليكون القرآن والاسلام ككل تكميلا وتوضيحا ومنهجا نموذجيا ينخرط فيه كل أصحاب الكتب السماوية...ففي حديث لحضرة النبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام..يخبرنا بأن موسى وغيره من النبيين لو كانو أحياء موجودين على الأرض في وقت بعثته ما وسعهم إلا أن يتبعوه حيث قال في الحديث الشريف(والذي نفسي بيده، لو أن موسى كان حيًا ما وسعه إلا أن يتبعني))  صدق رسول الله

..فهم في النهاية رسل وإخوة من رب واحد رب السماوات والأرض أرسلهم لغاية واحدة وهدف واحد وهو تعليم الناس كيفية عبادة ربهم وكيفية تقديسه...وحاشا لله أن يقول احد منهم للناس أن يعبده عوضا عن الرب العظيم جل جلاله...وهذه نقطة الخلاف بين الاسلام والمسيحية...نحن نؤمن وفق ما جاء في القرآن الكريم بأن عيسى عليه السلام ما قال للناس إعبدوني أنا وأمي ..بل قال أنا رسول الله إليكم أطيعوني واعبدو الرب الواحد الذي خلقني وخلق الكون كله وجاء ذلك في القرآن الكريم مع التفسير


" مَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَن يُؤْتِيَهُ اللّهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ ثُمَّ يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُواْ عِبَادًا لِّي مِن دُونِ اللّهِ وَلَـكِن كُونُواْ رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا كُنتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ" صدق الله العظيم

ما كان لبشرٍ لا ينبغي ولا يليق وإنما سمي بشرا لظهور بشرته وعدم استتارها
أن يؤتيه الله يصطفيه نبيا ويعطيه
الكتاب الوحي المنزل من عنده كالتوراة أو الإنجيل أو القرآن
والحكم فهم الكتاب والعمل به
والنبوة الرسالة والوحي
ثمّ يقول للناس يأمرهم
كونوا عبادا لي من دون الله اعبدوني بأي نوع من أنواع العبادة، متجاوزين لله أو مشركين معه. وإنما اللائق بهذا النبي أن يقول لقومه ولكن كونوا ربانيين حكماء علماء حلماء فقهاء مخلصين تجمعون بين العبادة والتقوى وتربون الناس على شريعة الله بالعلم والدعوة، وتربون الخلق على ما تقتضيه الشريعة 
بما كنتم تعلمون الكتاب بسبب كونكم معلمين الناس ما أنزله الله 
وبما كنتم تدرسون تقرءون وتحفظون وتفهمون فتعلمون ثمّ تعلّمون

ويقول الله تعالى في عيسى عليه السلام : 
: (وإذ قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله قال سبحانك ما يكون لي أن أقول ما ليس لي بحق إن كنت قلته فقد علمته تعلم ما في نفسي ولا أعلم ما في نفسك إنك أنت علام الغيوب * ما قلت لهم إلا ما أمرتني به أن اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم وكنت عليهم شهيدا ما دمت فيهم فلما توفيتني كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم وأنت على كل شيء شهيد ) [المائدة: 116 – 117]

جاء في تفسير ابن كثير: هذا أيضاً مما يخاطب الله به عبده ورسوله عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام قائلاً له يوم القيامة بحضرة من اتخذه وأمه إلهين من دون الله "يا عيسى ابن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله" وهذا تهديد للنصارى وتوبيخ وتقريع على رؤوس الأشهاد

فانبي مرسل من الله ومعصوم عن الخطأ والكذب فكيف له أن يقول للناس إعبدوني وهو يعلم بأن الله أرسله وهو يسمعه ويراه ويقدر على إهلاكه في الحال...وفي هذا قال الله لأصحاب العقول:


قال تعالى: (لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئا إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأمه ومن في الأرض جميعا ولله ملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما يخلق ما يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير * وقالت اليهود والنصارى نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه قل فلم يعذبكم بذنوبكم بل أنتم بشر ممن خلق يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء ولله ملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما وإليه المصير) [المائدة: 17-18]

يقول تعالى مخبراً وحاكياً بكفر النصارى في ادعائهم في المسيح ابن مريم, وهو عبد من عباد الله, وخلق من خلقه أنه هو الله, تعالى الله عن قولهم علواً كبيراً, ثم قال مخبراً عن قدرته على الأشياء وكونها تحت قهره وسلطانه "قل فمن يملك من الله شيئاً إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأمه ومن في الأرض جميعاً" أي لو أراد ذلك, فمن ذا الذي كان يمنعه منه أو من ذا الذي يقدر على صرفه عن ذلك, ثم قال "ولله ملك السموات والأرض وما بينهما يخلق ما يشاء" أي جميع الموجودات ملكه وخلقه, وهو القادر على ما يشاء, لا يسأل عما يفعل بقدرته وسلطانه وعدله وعظمته , وهذا رد على النصارى عليهم لعائن الله المتتابعة إلى يوم القيامة . [تفسير ابن كثير].

وكل هذا نرى عكسه تماما في الانجيل حيث توجد الكثير من الآيات الموضوعة من قبل أناس آخرين كما نعتقد نحن المسلمين وفقا لهذه الآيات..حيث نجد تناقضا بين آيات تقر بأن عيسى عليه السلام كان يقول إعبدو الرب الذي في السماء..وأخرى تقول إني انا الرب نفسه...ألا يدل ذلك على يد خبيثة دخلت ولوثت هذا الانجيل العظيم...


أخيرا أو أن اوضح أمرا...نحن إن قلنا بأن الانجيل محرف...فلا نقول الانجيل بأكمله...بل الكثير منه قد يكون صحيح...ونحن نقيس ذلك بمطابقته للقرآن الكريم في عدة مناحي..فبمجرد إيماننا بأن كلاهما من عند رب السماوات والأرض...حاشا للرب أن يناقض نفسه ويأتي بأشياء مختلفة في القرآن عما جاء في الكتب القديمة...فالجديد والصحيح هو الذي يقاس به

والله تعالى أعلم...أسأل الله العليم العظيم أن أكون قد وفقت في توضيح بعض المفاهيم...وصلى الله وسلم على سيدي وحبيبي  ونبيي محمد وعلى كل من إتبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين ..


----------



## zeus_zeus (1 يناير 2007)

* اختى المسلم انا محمد زيوس مسلم مثلك تماما انما احب ان اوضح وجهه نظرى فى ذلك الموضوع  
على الرغم مما يحدث فى ذلك المنتدى من اسائه وقله حياء واستهذا بالاسلام والمسلمين الا اننى احب ان اوضح ان ليس كل المسيحيين متشابهين وان هناك الكثير من المسيحيين ليسوا كما اشرتى اليهم واى نعم انا تعاملت مع الكثير من المسيحيين الذى لا يستحقون حتى القاء السلام مثل بعض الذين نراهم فى هذا المنتدى الا انى اعرف الكثير من المسيحيين الذين يستحقون كل الاحترام والتقدير وبما انى دارس للفلسفه والعلوم الانسانيه احب ان اوضح لكى يا اختى العزيزه ان من عوامل الوقوع فى الخطاء اثنا التفكير هى عمليه التعميم 
ووفقنا الله للخير باذن الله *


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (1 يناير 2007)

> اختى المسلم انا محمد زيوس مسلم مثلك تماما انما احب ان اوضح وجهه نظرى فى ذلك الموضوع
> على الرغم مما يحدث فى ذلك المنتدى من اسائه وقله حياء واستهذا بالاسلام والمسلمين الا اننى احب ان اوضح ان ليس كل المسيحيين متشابهين وان هناك الكثير من المسيحيين ليسوا كما اشرتى اليهم واى نعم انا تعاملت مع الكثير من المسيحيين الذى لا يستحقون حتى القاء السلام مثل بعض الذين نراهم فى هذا المنتدى الا انى اعرف الكثير من المسيحيين الذين يستحقون كل الاحترام والتقدير وبما انى دارس للفلسفه والعلوم الانسانيه احب ان اوضح لكى يا اختى العزيزه ان من عوامل الوقوع فى الخطاء اثنا التفكير هى عمليه التعميم
> ووفقنا الله للخير باذن الله


من حقك الشكوه على اى عضو انته عايزه اى خدمه........


----------



## Interlocutor (1 يناير 2007)

zeus_zeus قال:


> * اختى المسلم انا محمد زيوس مسلم مثلك تماما انما احب ان اوضح وجهه نظرى فى ذلك الموضوع
> على الرغم مما يحدث فى ذلك المنتدى من اسائه وقله حياء واستهذا بالاسلام والمسلمين الا اننى احب ان اوضح ان ليس كل المسيحيين متشابهين وان هناك الكثير من المسيحيين ليسوا كما اشرتى اليهم واى نعم انا تعاملت مع الكثير من المسيحيين الذى لا يستحقون حتى القاء السلام مثل بعض الذين نراهم فى هذا المنتدى الا انى اعرف الكثير من المسيحيين الذين يستحقون كل الاحترام والتقدير وبما انى دارس للفلسفه والعلوم الانسانيه احب ان اوضح لكى يا اختى العزيزه ان من عوامل الوقوع فى الخطاء اثنا التفكير هى عمليه التعميم
> ووفقنا الله للخير باذن الله *




صدقت اخى .... هنا بعض الاعضاء المسيحيين على درجة عاليه جدا من الادب و الاحترام و بامانه بيسعدنى انى اتكلم معاهم مثل lovebjw و السمردلى و الرائحة الذكيه ... وفى اشخاص ثانية ما يستاهلوش اصلا انك تجيب سيرتهم على لسانك


----------



## zeus_zeus (1 يناير 2007)

_*  تعرف بجد انا والله دخلت الموقع ده بالصدفه البحته انما الى شدنى ليه هو مدى السوء والاساءه للاسلام والمسلمن على يد شويه سورى عيال معقده نفسيا والله *_


----------



## lovebjw (1 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم استاذى العزيز زيوس انا معاك طبعا فى كل حرف انت اقولته وانا بحساءك على كلامك المرتب وطبعا انت عارف كويس اوى ان الاساءة لا تنتج على الديانة اى ان الديانة ليست هى التى تحرض على الاساءة بل الشخصيات من ممنهم من يستخدم اسلوب الاساءة ومن منهم يستخدم اسلوب العقل والحوار 
وانا برضو اتكلمت مع مسلمين كتير فى ناس منهم بيجبروك ان انت تحترمهم ودول ناس مايتخيروش عنكو انت والاستاذ interlocutor  والاخت المسلمة الهادئة جدا فى كلامها والحكيمة ايضا فى رودداءها 
وطبعا انتو عارفين ان فى منتديات مسلمة تشتم برضو فى المسيحين عشان دا الطبيعى 
وردى البسيط جدا لاستاذى العزيزة المسلمة هو ان القران يعترف بالانجيل وليس يعترف بايات منه اى ان القران يقول ان الانجيل بالكامل صحيح وليس محرف ام بخصوص بعض الايات التى اتاءت فى السور المدينة (اى التى كاتبت فى المدينة المنورة ) تقصد بعض اليهود فى محاولات تفسيرهم لبعض الايات اى لم تكن تقصد الايات نفسها بل التفسير 
لذلك لماذ لا يعترف المسلمين بم اعترف به الرسول محمد وهو ان الانجيل كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى 
ام فى نقط الاختلاف التى ذكرتيها حضرتيكى اكيد دا يدل على عدم قرائيتكى الكاملة للكتاب المقدس 
وانا هنا لا اقصد الاهانة او انى ادعى عليكى انكى ناقلة ولكن انا هنا اقصد انه فى حالة قراءة الكتاب المقدس الكامل بتحايد شديد بدون الانحياز لاى ديانة فسترى ان الانجيل لم يختلف بين ايه واخرى ابدا 
اى لم يتناقض ابد فى ايه 
وشكر ليكو جدا احبائى الاعزاء جدا واصدقائنا وجارينا واخواتنا قبل اى حاجة المسلمين 
وانا اسف انى بعيد عليكو متاخر لكن كل سنة وانتو طيبين وعيد ضحية سعيد باذن الله 
وعام جديد سعيد على كل الاعضاء فى هذا المنتدى العزيز


----------



## lovebjw (1 يناير 2007)

وَإِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَـهَيْنِ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِن كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ
ام تعليقى بالنسبة لاية الى حضرتيكى ذاكرتيها حول هل قال المسيح اخذونى انا وامى اله غير الله 
سوالى عزيزتى المسلمة هل نحن نعبد مريم العذراء اكيد لا احنا بنقدسها وبنحبها جدا لكن لا نعبد لها 
لذلك بمنتهى البساطة والتوضيح هذه الاية لم تكن موجهة للنصارى بل هى لمجموعة من الهراطقة 
واسم هذه الهراطقة هى الهراطقة المريمية اى انهم الهو مريم العذراء ولكن حاشا لاى مسيحى ان يقول ان مريم العذراء اله 
ام الثالوث من جهتنا هو الله الاب والله الابن والله الروح القدس وليس موجود فيه مريم العذراء نهائيا 
وشكر لكى اختى العزيزة


----------



## zeus_zeus (1 يناير 2007)

_* اولا بحب ارحب بيك جدا وتسمحلى اعتبرك صديق ليا لو ميضيقكش 
انا فى موضوعات انا بعترف انى غلطت فيها ولكن ردا على الاساءه ليس اكثر 
فالعين بالعين والسن بالسن والبادى اظلم
 انا بس بحب اوضحلك نقطه واحده
[COLOR="Reلذلك لماذ لا يعترف المسلمين بم اعترف به الرسول محمد وهو ان الانجيل كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى d"][/COLOR]*_
ده انت فاهمه غلط احنا بنجزم ان الانجيل واحد لم يتحرف ولكن ليس فى تلك الايام ففى ايام عيسى عليه السلام كان الانجيل واضح وصحيح ونسخه واحده 
انما الان نرى الكثير والكثير من الاناجيل
كما انى اريد ان اعرف لماذا لا تعترفون وتخفون انجيل برنابا  هل لانه بشر برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  لا اقصد الاساءه بالله العظيم
وكل سنه وانت طيب ومارى كريسمس:t33:


----------



## lovebjw (1 يناير 2007)

يا باشا دا الشرف كله لى وانا بكون مبسوط جدا لم اخ مسلم لى يقول ان انت صديق 
استاذى العزيز  انا برحب بيك فى اى وقت وارحب بى حد عايز يتكلم معاى 
دعنى اسالك بعض الاسئلة وارجو منك الرد فى عقلك وليس على المنتدى 
1- انت تقول ان الانجيل الذى كان فى وقت الرسول محمد  هو الانجيل الصحيح وهذا كلام جميل جدا ولكن دعنى اوضح لك بعض الاشياء هل تعلم ان الكتاب المقدس منتشر فى العالم قبل الاسلام ب600 سنة اى انه كان انتشر جدا 
وكان مترجم بلغات كثيرة وكان منها هو العربى لان فى كتاب الاغانى كان نوفل وهو احد الشعراء فى وقت الرسول كان يستشهد بالانجيل فى كثيرا من القصائد التى كاتبها  وانه ايضا كان مترجم للغات كثيرة لان مكتوب فى القران واتيناك بالقران بلسان عربى مبين اى انه كان يوجد اكثر من ترجمة للانجيل والتوراة 
وايضا لا اعلم اذا كنت تعلم ان الكتاب المقدس لغته الاصلية هى اليونانية والعبرية 
والسوال لك الان هل يستطيع ان يتم جمع كل الكتب المقدسة بكل اللغات التى كانت موجودة فى ايام الرسول محمد ليتم تحريفها بنفس الشكل اى ان الحبشى يمتلك نفس الكتاب الذى يمتلكه الاوربى وهو ايضا الذى يمتلكه المصرى وايضا العربى 
هل يصلح ان يتم جمع جميع الكتب ليتم تحريفها بنفس الشكل بعد اكثر من 600 سنة لانتشارها وايضا لترجمتها للغات عديدة وليست لغة واحدة 
2 - عزيزى انت تقول  انه يوجد اكثر من انجيل ولكن دعنى اسالك سوال هل يعنى لك اختلاف الترجمات هى انه اكثر من انجيل يعنى الكتاب المقدس زى مانا اقولت مكتوب باكتر من لغة 
واذا حضرتك مش مصدق كلامى اقرا الكتاب المقدس بالانجيلزى وايضا اقراءه بالعربى وايضا اقراءه اللغة التى انت تريدها اذا وجدت بها اختلاف تعال واخبرنا لكى نعلم 
وشكر جدا ليك وشكر لردك وزواق جدا فى الكلام


----------



## lovebjw (1 يناير 2007)

يا باشا دا الشرف كله لى وانا بكون مبسوط جدا لم اخ مسلم لى يقول ان انت صديق 
استاذى العزيز  انا برحب بيك فى اى وقت وارحب بى حد عايز يتكلم معاى 
دعنى اسالك بعض الاسئلة وارجو منك الرد فى عقلك وليس على المنتدى 
1- انت تقول ان الانجيل الذى كان فى وقت الرسول محمد  هو الانجيل الصحيح وهذا كلام جميل جدا ولكن دعنى اوضح لك بعض الاشياء هل تعلم ان الكتاب المقدس منتشر فى العالم قبل الاسلام ب600 سنة اى انه كان انتشر جدا 
وكان مترجم بلغات كثيرة وكان منها هو العربى لان فى كتاب الاغانى كان نوفل وهو احد الشعراء فى وقت الرسول كان يستشهد بالانجيل فى كثيرا من القصائد التى كاتبها  وانه ايضا كان مترجم للغات كثيرة لان مكتوب فى القران واتيناك بالقران بلسان عربى مبين اى انه كان يوجد اكثر من ترجمة للانجيل والتوراة 
وايضا لا اعلم اذا كنت تعلم ان الكتاب المقدس لغته الاصلية هى اليونانية والعبرية 
والسوال لك الان هل يستطيع ان يتم جمع كل الكتب المقدسة بكل اللغات التى كانت موجودة فى ايام الرسول محمد ليتم تحريفها بنفس الشكل اى ان الحبشى يمتلك نفس الكتاب الذى يمتلكه الاوربى وهو ايضا الذى يمتلكه المصرى وايضا العربى 
هل يصلح ان يتم جمع جميع الكتب ليتم تحريفها بنفس الشكل بعد اكثر من 600 سنة لانتشارها وايضا لترجمتها للغات عديدة وليست لغة واحدة 
2 - عزيزى انت تقول  انه يوجد اكثر من انجيل ولكن دعنى اسالك سوال هل يعنى لك اختلاف الترجمات هى انه اكثر من انجيل يعنى الكتاب المقدس زى مانا اقولت مكتوب باكتر من لغة 
واذا حضرتك مش مصدق كلامى اقرا الكتاب المقدس بالانجيلزى وايضا اقراءه بالعربى وايضا اقراءه اللغة التى انت تريدها اذا وجدت بها اختلاف تعال واخبرنا لكى نعلم 
وشكر جدا ليك وشكر لردك وزواق جدا فى الكلام


----------



## lovebjw (1 يناير 2007)

وانا مش عارف ليه حصل رى سيند بجد


----------



## zeus_zeus (1 يناير 2007)

_*  للاسف فهمت كلامى غلط انا اقصد فى عصر الرسول عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام  ومن بعده تم تحريف وذلك احب اذكر سبب واحد الانجيل هو واحد وهو ما نتفق جميعا انه كلام الله وهذا ما كان عليه وعندما بدا التحريف يدخل اليه وانشق الكثير والكثير من الاناجيل اشى متا واشى برنابا واشى مش عارف ايه والكلام الغريب ده انما القران ظل بفضل الله دون تحريف وهو قران واحد فقط معترف به بكل العالم وهذه وجهه نظرى لا اقصد الاساءه*_


----------



## lovebjw (1 يناير 2007)

zeus_zeus قال:


> _*
> كما انى اريد ان اعرف لماذا لا تعترفون وتخفون انجيل برنابا  هل لانه بشر برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  لا اقصد الاساءه بالله العظيم
> :t33:*_


_*
استاذى العزيز تعليقى الوحيد على انجيل برنابا هل انت قراته لم تقراه وتشوف ان هو بيدعى او بيتنبا بالرسول محمد تعال قولى  بس انا عايز اعرفك حاجة واحدة بس ان انجيل برنابا فى كمية اخطاء تاريخية 
وعلمية وكل شى اصلا  وانا عايز اوضحلك نقطة لو الانجيل برنابا هو فعل الانجيل الصدق وانه بيتنبا بالرسول محمد كان الازهر اعتراف بيه ولكن النتيجة ان الازهر وحضرتك طبعا عارف الازهر ومكانته اعلن ان به اخطاء وانه لايصلح لا ليصبح ليكون انجيل او ليصبح اى شى 
وفى النهاية عزيزى زيوس لو حضرتك عايزنى ارد على حضرتك فى انجيل برنابا اعمل موضوع جديد وادعينى فيه وانا انشالله هاردلك على انجيل وكل اللى انت عايزه تساله يا باشا وشكر ليك جدا لاحترامك 
*_


----------



## zeus_zeus (1 يناير 2007)

صديقى 
الهذا السبب تم اخفائم
لعلم انا قريت الكثير من انجيل برنابا وعندى فى بيتى لانى كنت جيبه من الخارج
حاجه تانيه هو فعلا بشر بقدوم محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام 
شكرا على احترامك


----------



## lovebjw (2 يناير 2007)

شكر ليك عزيزى زيوس  ان انجيل برنابا هو انجيل كاتبة شخص من العصور الوسطى واخذ اسم برنابا لكى يكون 
كتلميذ من تلاميذ المسيح  
اخى العزيز ان كاتب انجيل برنابا هو شخص مسلم كاتبه عند دخول المسلمين اسبانيا وكان الهدف منه هو التوصل لحل سلمى اى انه ياتيهم بكتاب ياخذ شكل انجيل لكى يصدقوه انه من الله ويكون مبشر فيه بالرسول محمد 
استاذى العزيز هل قراءت انجيل يوحنا هل قراءت انجيل متى او مرقس او لوقا 
لو حضرتك قرائتهم ستجد الفرق الشديد جدا بينهم وبين انجيل برنابا 
انجيل برنابا مثل القران او الكتاب المقدس اى انه ذاكر التاريخ كله ولو حضرتك عندك فعلا اقراءه وشوف كلامى دا ولا غلط 
شوفه مكتوب زى الانجيال التانية ولا دا مختلف 
وبالدراسات انا هاثبتلك ان اللى كاتبه هو شخص مسلم من العصور الوسطى وليس برنابا المذكور فى الكتاب المقدس


----------



## يوسف أسلام (2 يناير 2007)

المسيحين هنا معفنين


----------



## lovebjw (2 يناير 2007)

يوسف أسلام قال:


> المسيحين هنا معفنين


شكر جدا استاذى يوسف على مشاركتك الجميلة جدا دى 
وربنا يسامحك


----------



## mr.hima (3 يناير 2007)

يوسف أسلام قال:


> المسيحين هنا معفنين


مين الاهبل دة 
أنت عبيط ولا بتستهبل 
مش عارف تقول حاجو في الموضوع يستحسن أنك تخرص خالص بدل ما تشتم ...شكلك مش فاهم حاجة خالص​


----------



## lovebjw (3 يناير 2007)

mr.hima قال:


> مين الاهبل دة
> أنت عبيط ولا بتستهبل
> مش عارف تقول حاجو في الموضوع يستحسن أنك تخرص خالص بدل ما تشتم ...شكلك مش فاهم حاجة خالص​



استاذى العزيز ماستر هيما خلاص الراجل قال كلمته واطرد يبقى بلاشنعمل زيه ونغلط فيه 
وشكر جدا ليك


----------



## mr.hima (3 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> استاذى العزيز ماستر هيما خلاص الراجل قال كلمته واطرد يبقى بلاشنعمل زيه ونغلط فيه
> وشكر جدا ليك


عندك حق


----------



## lovebjw (3 يناير 2007)

شكر جدا لاحترامك يا استاذ هيما


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 يناير 2007)

*+*

تحية وسلام للجميع


سأتحدث عن جوهر الموضوع ..

الاخت العزيزه .. مسلمه جدا 


نحن لا ندعى التسامح  الدينى .. فأيماننا بالفعل علمنا ان نغفر لاعدائنا .. بل ونحبهم .. هذا هو التسامح الذى علمنا اياه إيماننا .. و لكن ايضاً علمنا أن نعرفهم خطأهم قبل أن نسامحهم .. حتى لا يظنوا أنهم على صواب ..

نعرفهم بالحسنى .. و بالهدوء .. و بالمحبه 

فأنا أرفض تماماً أية إهانة توجه لعقيدتكم ... و لكن عندما أقول أن رسول الاسلام إدعى النبوه .. هل هذه تُعتبر إهانة ؟ .. و إن أعتبرتيها إهانة .. كيف أقول هذه الحقيقه - من خلال عقيدتى - دون أن اجرح مشاعرك ؟؟ .. كيف أقول لك ان عقيدتك من صنع البشر دون أن اجرح مشاعرك ؟؟ .. بالفعل أتساءل ..

هل تقولى لنتجادل ؟ .. فلو تجادلنا سأذكر لك أمور كثيره فى عقيدتك أخجل حتى من التفكير فيها .. و إن ذكرت أنت أى شىء على عقيدتى و قولتى أن الرد بالمثل .. ستجدى وابل من التفسيرات ينهال عليك .. و كلها تفسيرات يقبلها العقل و المنطق .. بل وواضحه ووضوح الشمس .. 
فالمشكلة عزيزتى أن إنتقادنا لعقيدتك أنت ليس من خلال النصوص و الاحاديث فقط ... ولكن يمتد إلى تفسيراتكم أيضاً .. حتى ان التفسيرات تنضم إلى قائمة الإنتقادات ..

أنت قد أتيت إلى هنا لتثبتى لنفسك صدق عقيدتك ... انا على يقين من هذا الامر ... و لن اطالبك بغير ذلك .. فقط أثبتى لنفسك .. و لنا ..

فى الحقيقه صارت أمنية لى أن اجد شخص عاقل .. هادىء .. مدقق فى ألفاظه .. يتناقش معى .. 

لذا لو لاحظتى ستجدى قلة مشاركاتى فى حوارات الاديان .. 

نحن عزيزتى لا ندعى التسامح او الاخلاق الحسنه ... لانها واقعة مغروسه فينا منذ مولدنا .. مستمده من إلهنا الذى قال عنه قرآنك انه وجيه فى الدنيا و الآخرة ..

أنظرى حولك جيداً .. بالفعل أنظرى .. و تأملى حياة كل المسيحيين .. كلهم بلا إستثناء .. هل ترى فيهم التعصب ؟ .. هل ترى بداخلهم فكر القتل أو السرقه أو النهب أو الذبح ؟؟ .. هل ترى أنهم يعاملونك ككافرة ؟ .. هل تظنى أن سماحتهم هذه نتيجة لضعفهم ؟ 

الاخت العزيزه .. انت تجهلى ما هى المسيحيه ... ما عمقها و تعاليمها .. فكل حرف فى الكتاب المقدس له معانى عميقه .. كل حرف

و كل آية فى الكتاب المقدس تثير بلبله فى فكرك .. لها تفسير روحانى عميق .. يقلب مفهومك الاول عنها رأساً على عقب 

أتمنى أن تقرأى مشاركتى هذه جيداً ..

بعين العقل ..  والفهم

تحياتى


----------



## القلب المنكسر (4 يناير 2007)

*اسلموا تسلموا يأتيكم الله اجركم مرتين
اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله وان عيسى رسول الله وعبده واشهد بكل رسل الله وانبيائه عليهم الصلاة و السلام*


----------



## Interlocutor (4 يناير 2007)

> نعرفهم بالحسنى .. و بالهدوء .. و بالمحبه


لا واضح بالفعل تطبيقكم لهذا الكلام 



> لكن عندما أقول أن رسول الاسلام إدعى النبوه .. هل هذه تُعتبر إهانة ؟


لو الكلام على هيئة استفسار و سؤال هيكون احسنو الاجابه تكون احسن 
زى مثلا ... انا لم اقرا فى الانجيل جمله باسم الاب و الابن .... هل هذا صحيح ام خطا ؟؟



> فلو تجادلنا سأذكر لك أمور كثيره فى عقيدتك أخجل حتى من التفكير فيها


الحمد لله لا يوجد فى عقيدتنا ما نخجل منه 
و شكلك من النوع العقلانى فعايز اسالك سؤال
لية مثلا لما تيجى كلمه زى نكاح و هى بمعنى زواج بتقولوا انها كلمة جنسية و مش عارف اية و اننا لما بنقراها بنكون مثارين جنسيا و كلام من دة ... و لما يجى الكلام عن نشيد الانشاد مثلا بتكونوا فى قمة الصفاء النفسى و الالفاظ دى الفاظ روحانية و كدة !!!



> فالمشكلة عزيزتى أن إنتقادنا لعقيدتك أنت ليس من خلال النصوص و الاحاديث فقط ... ولكن يمتد إلى تفسيراتكم أيضاً .. حتى ان التفسيرات تنضم إلى قائمة الإنتقادات


فى تفسيرات ليس فيها اجتهاد لانها تكون نزلت لسبب و لها سبب نزول فكل التفسيرات واحدة فيها 
فى تفسيرات تانية زى تفسيرات الشيعة مثلا و الاشاعرة و المعتزلة و فرق تانية دول ملناش دعوة بيهم 
هات الايه اللى مسببة مشكلة ليك فى تفسيرها و نفسرها لك باذن الله 



> هل ترى بداخلهم فكر القتل أو السرقه أو النهب أو الذبح ؟؟


!!!!!!


> هل ترى أنهم يعاملونك ككافرة ؟


سالت السؤال دة كذا مرة و لم اجد جوابا .... ما معنى كافر فى نظرك ؟؟
عموما اتمنى ان اتناقش معك و مع lovebjw  و الرائحة الذكية ... لانكم بالفعل من اكثر الاعضاء احتراما فى المنتدى ..عندما يفتح قسم حوارات الاديان .... مش استعراض عضلات و لكن لاصحح لكم بعض المفاهيم الخاطئة عن الاسلام


----------



## lovebjw (4 يناير 2007)

استاذى المحترم دا interlocutor   ليس كل الاوقات نعامل ككفرة ولكن ايضا نشتم بالكفرة فى اماكن كثيرة ولكن دعنى اوضح لك شى 
كتاب اسمه التكفير بين السنة والشيعة والوهابين والصفويين 
هذا الكتاب من تاليف الكاتب محمد عمارة وهو من احد كبار الكتب الدينية فى مصر 
هذا الكتاب بمنتهى البساطة عشان مطولش عليك بيقول اننا لا يصلح ان نقول ان الشيعة كفارة او ان السنة كفارة 
لكن الكفرة فعلا هم النصارى واليهود وينبغى ان يعاملو ككفرة 
وسوالى هنا استاذى من اي اساس الاستاذ محمد عمارة قال كدة  مع ان الرسول محمد قال لكم دينكم ولى دينى 
وثانيا ان فى مرة من الاوقات جاء جماعة من النصارى ليحجو الرسول فى الميدنة المنورة 
فقالو له هل تقول ان السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله وروح منه 
فقال الرسول نعم  
فقالو حسنا هذا وصلو صلاتهم المسيحية فى المسجد النبوى وخرجو سالمين 
اذا لماذ يقول هكذا الدكتور  محمد عمارة 
ولكن ماذا بيدنيا ان نقول وان كتبة من كبار الكتب المسلمين يقولون اننا كفرة 
والكتاب اسمه (فتنة التكفير بين الشيعة والوهابية والصوفية ) والصادر عن سلسة ( قضايا اسلامية ) وهو صادر اول شهر ديسمبر عام 2006 
وهذا ليس الا القليل مما يحدث لنا فى بلدنا الذين يريدون الكثيرين وليس كل المسلمين ان يطرودنا منها ونساو انها بلدنا مثلما هى بلدهم وانا هنا قلت الكثيرين وليس كل المسلمين لانى اعرف مسلمين زى العسل وبيحبو الناس كلها وانا متهالى ان كل لازم ننعمل كدة وشكر جدا لاحترامك جدا يا استاذى العزيز


----------



## مسلمة جدا (4 يناير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> تحية وسلام للجميع
> 
> ...



*
عزيزي...إن التعاليم شيء جميل...ولكن مشكلتنا أننا قد بعدنا عن الدين مسلمين ومسيحيين...وبحمد الله فإن صحوة دينية كبيرة قد بدأت في المسلمين من جديد...

نجد الكثيرين هنا يهاجمون الاسلام من خلال المسلمين..وكذلك المسلمين يهاجمونكم من خلال المنظر العام الذي نراه

نحن نريد أن نفهم منكم ما هو الذي تكرهونه في الاسلام...ما الذي لا تستطيعون تصديقه؟؟؟
هل الامة الاسلامية التي تفوق المليارات منذ قدوم النبي عليه السلام وحتى الآن كلها مغفلة؟؟؟
كيف لكل هذا الكم الهائل من الناس بمختلف الطبقات والأفهام والديانات أن يصدقوا ويؤمنوا بالاسلام ونبيه إن كان مدعيا كما تقول؟؟ قد آمن بالاسلام الكثير من القساوسة ورجال الدين المسيحي على مر الازمان وغيرهم من الناس العاديين...أكان لهم أن يؤمنوا إن لم يقتنعوا بهذا الدين.؟؟ كثير هم أمثال المطرب السابق يوسف إسلام والشيخ حمزة يوسف...والشيخ صهيب الامريكي وغيرهم الذين أضحوا دعاة ومبشرين بهذا الدين العظيم؟؟؟
أتعلم أن أهل الكتاب في عهد النبي كانوا يأتون ليتحاكموا عنده لما علموه من صدقه ونزاهته؟؟؟ وقد قال الله تعالى للنبي قي القرآن بما معناه لو كانوا حقا يؤمنون بصحة التوراة والانجيل لماذا يأتون إليك؟؟؟أما كان من الالى لهم أن يحكموا كتبهم؟؟؟

أريد أن أعرف ما الذي يعارضه الاسلام في فطرت الانسان السوي؟؟؟الاسلام وللأسف يتعرض لهجوم شديد ومحزن بلا أدلة...الكثير من الناس هنا يقولون على الله وعلى رسوله الكذب ويوصفونه بصفات لا يتصف بها أقذر مسلم في زماننا هذا...فكيف لنبي من الله قد صدقه الناس وإتبعوه وكان لهم قدوة بأن يكون بهذه الاخلاق؟؟؟ إن رأيت أخي العزيز أباك أو أستاذك مثلا فاسقا وفاجرا أتتبعه وتفخر به أمام الناس؟؟؟ 
حاشا لله ولرسوله كل هذا القول القبيح الذي يقال عليهم...
إننا نحب رسولنا لانه هو الذي عانى وضحى وتحمل الأذى من أجلنا ومن أجل أن تصل هذه الرسالة كل أصقاع الارض...
أتعلم...كان للنبي عليه السلام جار يهودي...يأتي بالزبالة أو القمامة كل يوم ويرميها أما باب بيت النبي عليه السلام...أتدري ما فعل رسولنا...لم يقل بأن هذا يهودي كافر وأنا رسول الله ونبيه...بل كان يأخذ القمامة بيديه الشريفتين ويبعدها عن البيت...وإستمر على هذا الحال فترة من الزمن...حتى تعجب اليهودي منه...وفي يوم مرض اليهودي مرضا ألزمه الفراش...ففقده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم...تخيل يرمي الاوساخ أما داره ويفتقده!!! أليس هذا خلق وأخلاق نبي كريم...أقسم أنه لو كان إنسانا عاديا ما كان ليحتمل كل هذا... المهم ذهب له النبي وسلم عليه وسأل عنه فأخبره بأنه مريض...فاستغرب منه اليهودي وقال له يا محمد أؤذيك كل هذه الفترة وتأتي لتزورني وتطمئن علي؟؟ والله ما هذا إلا خلق نبي كريم...ودخل في الاسلام لما شاهده من طيبه خلق وتعامل كريم...

سبحان الله العظيم...مع كل هذا تسبونه عليه السلام وتعرضون له ونحن لا نملك إلا أن نقول سامحكم الله...فلا يؤمن بالله من يرد الاساءة بالاساءة وخصوصا إذا أساء لرسل الله...

أرجوكم من أراد أن يتهم أحدا فايأت بدليل ...وأقصد بالدليل قرآن أو أحاديث صحيحة...لان الكثير منكم وللأسف يأتي لنا بأدلة من كتب مستشرقين أو اناس لا يمتون للإسلام بصلة...فبالله عليكم هل تتوقعون منها غير السباب والشتائم لنبي أمة الاسلام؟؟؟

أرجوكم ناقشونا بالعقل ولا داعي للتجريح*


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 يناير 2007)

*+*

تحية وسلام 

الاخ العزيز  Interlocutor

ما يؤسف هو لهجة السخريه الواضحه فى بداية حديثك عندما تحدثت أنا عن الاسلوب الطبيعى لكل مسيحى وهو التحدث بهدوء و محبه  مع الاخر .. و لذا سأتجاهلها .. فلا تعليق عليها


لن يكون الكلام على هيئة إستفسار يا صديقى .. فلو قرأت مشاركتى جيداً  لكنت علمت أن ما تحدثت عنه هو حقيقه مؤكده من خلال إيمانى و كتابى المقدس .. فجميعاً نعلم رسالة أى نبى الى البشريه .. 

و النكاح يا صديقى ربما يكون معناه الزواج كما قولت .. و لن أعلق كثيراً على موضوع النكاح فى الاسلام بشكل عام .. و لكن ما يلفت إنتباهى هو الاهتمام الزائد بالناحية الجنسيه لدى الفرد .. و الاهتمام بأدق الامور فى هذا الامر .. اما بشان ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس من ألفاظ تثير غرائزك كما تقول .. فهذا ناتج عن عدم إيمانك به من الاساس فكيف تُريد أن تصدق آيات لها مدلول روحى عميق و انت لا تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس جملة وتفصيلاً ؟!! .. 

الاخ العزيز .. مراراً قولنا ان الكتاب المقدس هو وحدة متماسكة .. لا يمكن أبداً أن نفصل جزء عن الكل .. فحتى تعرف معنى كلمات مثل .. ترائب عذريتك .. و ثدياكى .. و فخذيك .. إلخ يجب عليك ان تكون على معرفة بمدلولات هذه الكلمات فى مواقع كثيره جدا فى الكتاب المقدس .. و يجب أيضاً ان تكون على علم بمعنى الخطية لدى الله تبارك إسمه فالخطية هى بمثابة زنا .. و تم تشبيهها بالزنا لانها خيانه .. فالخطية هى خيانه لمراحم الله و لقدسيته التى تنفر من أى خطية و هى ضد قداسته الكامله .. فعندما يتحدث الوحى المقدس عن (( مدينتين )) فى سفر حزقبال النبى - على ما أتذكر - ودعاهما بالاخت الصغرى والاخت الكبرى إشارة لاسباط بنى اسرائيل الاثنى عشر  ويقول انهما (( زنتا )) كيف لمدينتين أن تزنى ؟ و هل للحجارة هذه المقدرة ؟ و لكن الوحى يقصد إنغماسهما فى الشر و الرزيله .. و قد سمح الله للنبى حزقيال أن يكتب هذه الالفاظ القاسيه على الاذن حتى يكون التوبيخ قوى لشعب بنى إسرائيل و يعلم مدى الجرم الذى أرتكبه فى حق الله القدوس .. 

فكيف تظن أن الكتاب المقدس الذى تحدث عن الطهاره و العفه و القداسه و دعى الجميع أن يكونوا كاملين .. ان يكون مقصده هو إثارة الغرائز ؟؟!!!! حاشا 




الاخت العزيزه .. مسلمة جداً 


قرأت مشاركتك (( المطولة )) و اشكرك عليها  

و الحقيقه أن لى تحفظات كثيره جداً على ما ورد فيها .. و بالطبع بالادلة والبراهين  .. و لكن حرصاً منى على عدم التشتت الذى دائماً ما أدعوا إليه (( أدعوا إلى عدم التشتت يعنى  )) .. فلن أتحدث فى هذه التحفظات الآن .. و بعد عيد الميلاد المجيد سيكون لنا حديث إن أراد الرب و عشنا ..

فكل تحية و تقدير .. و تذكرى جيداً أنت والاخ العزيز Interlocutor .. 

أن هناك إله حنون ينتظر الجميع أن يعرفوه بالحقيقه


----------



## lovebjw (5 يناير 2007)

يااستاذة مسلمة احنا من واحنا صغيرين عارفين كلنا تعاليم الرسول محمد وعارفين كمان القصة اللى كل مسلم بيفتخر بيها على اساس ان هى ام التسامح 
ولكن دعينى اسالكى هذا السوال لماذ يعاملنا المسلمين هكذا فى كل مكان وما هو سبب هذا بمنتهى البساطة والواضح حضرتيكى لو من مصر هتعرفى تاريخ الفتنة الطائفية فى مصر وهتعرفى مين هم اصحابها 
وانا هنا بمنتهى الوضوح اتكلم عن جماعة الاخوان المسلمين التى تاخذ اسم الاسلام كدراع لها لحمايتها من اى هجوم 
فاذا حد قال حاجة عن هذه الجماعة يحصل ايها البلد كلها تصرخ وتقول دا هجوم للاسلام مع انه محدش جاب سيرة الاسلام 
لكن دعينى نطرح هذا السوال من اين اتاءت هذه الجماعة المحظورة افكارها بل ونشرتها على كل الدول العربية 
حضرتيكى فعلا لو نثقفة ودراسة تاريخ الفتنة الطائفية هتعرفى ان الاخوان هم السبب الاول والاخير وليس الامريكان كم هم يدعونا فمصر هاجمتها حروب كثيرة ومع ذلك لم تحدث فتنة طائفية فمثلا الحملة الفرنسية ولا الانجليزية محصلش حاجة بل كانا بنشوف اتحاد الهلال مع الصليب فى مظاهرات سعد زغلول 
وبعد كدة نقول ان الامريكان هم سبب الفتنة الطائفية ازاى 
والاخوان اخدو كلمة السادات الشهيرة جدا التى قال فيها بمنتهى الصراحة مع نهاية حكمى لن يكون فى مصر من المسيحين الا ماسحى الاحذية وهم فعلا عايزين يعملو كدة ويطفشون من مصر لكن احنامصرين 
وكلمة قبطى يعنى فرعونى اى ان احنا اصحاب الارض مش اى حد تانى 
واحنا برضو لينا اصحاب واخوتنا المسلمين اللى مش هنقدر نعيش من غيرهم عشان كدة لازم نقعد معهم 
وارجو من حضرتيكى ومن الاستاذ العزيز جدا interlocutor على كلامى على الكتاب الذى كاتبه الدكتور محمد عمارة 
وشكر لاحترامكو جدا


----------



## lovebjw (7 يناير 2007)

يا استاذ زيوس انت ليه متخيل ان حضرتك تقدر تجيب حاجة نعجز قدماها انت ليه متخيل كدة اكيد كان فى حاجة مش مظبوطة فى مشاركتك دى اكيد يعنى


----------



## Transcendental (7 يناير 2007)

> يااستاذة مسلمة احنا من واحنا صغيرين عارفين كلنا تعاليم الرسول محمد



هل تعرف حقا ما هى تعاليم الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام ؟
اسمحلى اقولها انا لك 
[ ألا من ظلم معاهدا ن أو انتقصه أو كلفه فوق طاقته أو أخذ منه شيئا بغير طيب نفس ؛ فأنا حجيجه يوم القيامة ] 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قتل معاهدا لم يرح رائحة الجنة وإن ريحها توجد من مسيرة أربعين خريفا " . رواه البخاري 

( صحيح ) 
وعن أبي بكرة رضي الله عنه قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول من قتل معاهدا في غير كنهه حرم الله عليه الجنة 

( سنن الترمذي )
1403 حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا معدي بن سليمان هو البصري عن ابن عجلان عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ألا من قتل نفسا معاهدا له ذمة الله وذمة رسوله فقد أخفر بذمة الله فلا يرح رائحة الجنة وإن ريحها ليوجد من مسيرة سبعين خريفا قال وفي الباب عن أبي بكرة قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح وقد روي من غير وجه عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

" من أمن رجلا على دمه فقتله فأنا برىء من القاتل ، و إن كان المقتول كافرا " .
أخرجه البخاري

- "من قتل معاهدا لم يرح رائحة الجنة، وإن ريحها توجد من مسيرة أربعين عاما" 

الراوي: عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 3166

- " إنكم ستفتحون مصر. وهي أرض يسمى فيها القيراط. فإذا فتحتموها فأحسنوا إلى أهلها. فإن لهم ذمة ورحما ".الراوي: أبو ذر الغفاري - خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح - المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2543

- الله الله في قبط مصر؛ فإنكم ستظهرون عليهم، ويكونون لكم عدة وأعوانا في سبيل الله 

الراوي: أم سلمة هند بنت أبي أمية- خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات- المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3113 

- إذا افتتحتم مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيرا، فإن لهم ذمة و رحما 

الراوي: كعب بن مالك - خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح على شرط الشيخين - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1374


----------



## lovebjw (7 يناير 2007)

حضرتك جى تقولى انا الكلام دا ولا تروح تقوله للاخوان المسلمين والجمعات الارهابية 
انا بسالل سوالى الى كل اخوانى المسلمين من اين تاتى جماعة الاخوان المسلمين بافكارها 
وكلنا طبعا شفنا العرض العسكرى لهايل اللى حصل فى الازهر شوية وكانو يمسكو رشاشات واسلحة 
الى كل اخ مسلم يعتقد ان الدين الاسلامى هو دين تسامح من اين اتاءت جماعة الاخوان المسلمين وجماعة التكفير وكل الجماعات الاسلامية المعروفة بالاسم واحدة واحدة بافكارها وارجو الرد اذا كنت حضرتك هتقول ان هم ارهابين او لا


----------



## Transcendental (7 يناير 2007)

> وكلنا طبعا شفنا العرض العسكرى لهايل اللى حصل فى الازهر شوية وكانو يمسكو رشاشات واسلحة


مش شايف ان رشاشات دى صعبة حبتين !!!



> الى كل اخ مسلم يعتقد ان الدين الاسلامى هو دين تسامح


الاحاديث ادام حضرتك و ممكن تتاكد كمان من صحتها و ديننا امرنا بكدة 
{لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ أَن تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ } (8) سورة الممتحنة
الاوامر واضحة و صريحة 
- "من قتل معاهدا لم يرح رائحة الجنة، وإن ريحها توجد من مسيرة أربعين عاما" 

لو ان مسلم شرب خمر ...هل معنى كدة ان الاسلام حلل الخمر او ان كل المسلمين بيشربوا خمر ؟؟
قبل ان تحكم على الشىء لابد ان تعرف اولا ما هو امر الشرع فى المساله


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 يناير 2007)

القلب المنكسر قال:


> *اسلموا تسلموا يأتيكم الله اجركم مرتين
> اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله وان عيسى رسول الله وعبده واشهد بكل رسل الله وانبيائه عليهم الصلاة و السلام*


  اسكت تسلم.
فعلاً ليس يفعلون الباطل فقط،إنما يدعون إليها ويسرّون بمن يفعل مثلها!
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس آمين.
سلام المسيح معنا،و نرفض الاسلام الباطل باسم الرب المقوّي،لك يا رب الشكر.
الله يفتح قلويكم يا أصدقاائي،فلسنا أفضل منكم بشيء،إنما افبلوا الخلاص.


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 يناير 2007)

مسلمة جدا قال:


> *
> عزيزي...إن التعاليم شيء جميل...ولكن مشكلتنا أننا قد بعدنا عن الدين مسلمين ومسيحيين...وبحمد الله فإن صحوة دينية كبيرة قد بدأت في المسلمين من جديد...
> 
> نجد الكثيرين هنا يهاجمون الاسلام من خلال المسلمين..وكذلك المسلمين يهاجمونكم من خلال المنظر العام الذي نراه
> ...



  للأسف الاسلام يهاجم نفسه،من ثم كل ما هو هنا بأدلة وبراهين،فذلك سرد صفات،والصفات تعدونها تجريح..صدقتم لأن:
كلمة الحق بتجرح!


----------



## الأخت المسلمة (7 يناير 2007)

*S.O.G* قال:


> للأسف الاسلام يهاجم نفسه،من ثم كل ما هو هنا بأدلة وبراهين،فذلك سرد صفات،والصفات تعدونها تجريح..صدقتم لأن:
> كلمة الحق بتجرح!




في كل شبهة يثيرها أعداء الإسلام حول القرآن أو السنة يظهر لنا مزيدا من ضعف عقولهم وقلة فهمهم حتى أننا لنتأكد بما يثيرونه من شبهات أنهم ليسوا على شيء وأنهم على الباطل لا محالة وليتهم لم يكشفوا سترهم وظلوا كالجماد ساكتين ولم ينطقوا بالغباء الذي يفضح فكرهم ويظهر جهلهم​


----------



## الأخت المسلمة (7 يناير 2007)

*S.O.G* قال:


> اسكت تسلم.
> فعلاً ليس يفعلون الباطل فقط،إنما يدعون إليها ويسرّون بمن يفعل مثلها!
> المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس آمين.
> سلام المسيح معنا،و نرفض الاسلام الباطل باسم الرب المقوّي،لك يا رب الشكر.
> الله يفتح قلويكم يا أصدقاائي،فلسنا أفضل منكم بشيء،إنما افبلوا الخلاص.




فعجبا للنصارى من خفة هذه العقول التي تصدق بهذه 
الخرافات المقدسة الموجودة في كتبهم و العجيب انهم
 يتشدقون بما هو ضعيف السند ولاغي اسلاميا !! 
ادعوا الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يهدينا جميعا الى طريق الحق 
والهدى انه نعم المولى ونعم المجيب​


----------



## *S.O.G* (8 يناير 2007)

آآآآه فقط لو لم تكوني ناقصة عقل وعلم،ولو لم تكوني عورة وقريبة من الشيطان،ولو لم تكوني كالكلب والحمار تقطعين الصلاة،لو لم تكوني مسلمة عمياء،لكنت رددت...
اللهم ارحمني أنا الضئيل المسكين،فأنت الحب كله،وبدونك أنا عدم يا يسوع،أنا خاطي وراجع تاني إلييييك!!!


----------



## lovebjw (8 يناير 2007)

الأخت المسلمة قال:


> فعجبا للنصارى من خفة هذه العقول التي تصدق بهذه
> الخرافات المقدسة الموجودة في كتبهم و العجيب انهم
> يتشدقون بما هو ضعيف السند ولاغي اسلاميا !!
> ادعوا الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يهدينا جميعا الى طريق الحق
> والهدى انه نعم المولى ونعم المجيب​


حضرتيكى بتقولى ان عقولنا خفيفة وانا هنا هاسال استاذى المسلم سوال واحد 
لو الاسلام دين تسامحا ما رايك بهذة الاية وكلمة تسامحا وهى تعنى العفو ما رايك بها 
جاء في سورة البقرة 2: 194 "فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ".
وانا مش هاتكلم ومش هاعلق عشان اخواتى المسلمين بيزعلو ويقولو انت بتفسر على مزاجك فين الستامح دا


----------



## lovebjw (8 يناير 2007)

جاء في سورة الأنفال 65 "يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ المُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى القِتَالِ"
ما التعليق على هذه الاية ايضا


----------



## lovebjw (8 يناير 2007)

يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِير 
سورة البقرة 217


----------



## lovebjw (8 يناير 2007)

ويوجد الكثير من الايات والكثير من التحريض على القتال ولو عايزن تانى مفيش اشكال بس انا بحب اكون مهدف وبسيط فى كلامى 
 ولا تعليق


----------



## lovebjw (8 يناير 2007)

ولو بجد عايزن تعرفو فين التسامح فى الديانة المسيحية تعال ونشوف
قال المسيح: "أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ" (متى 5: 44) وقال أيضاً "سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لا تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً" (متى 5: 38 و39) واظن ان فى اختلاف كبير اوى بين الاتنين


----------



## lovebjw (8 يناير 2007)

بين الايات اللى فى القران وبين الايات اللى فى الانجيل


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2007)

وجهة النظر وصلت...

كفاية مشادات

يغلق


----------

